# GSP vs Diaz confirmed



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

> U wanted it! U GOT IT!!! GSP vs DIAZ Oct 29th UFC 137 at Mandalay Bay in Las Vegas


http://twitter.com/#!/danawhite


_confirmed by UFC.com_



> UFC President Dana White’s tweet Wednesday afternoon was short and sweet – “U wanted it! U GOT IT!!!”
> 
> What the fans wanted was a showdown between UFC welterweight champion Georges St-Pierre and the STRIKEFORCE welterweight title holder, Nick Diaz. So on October 29 at the Mandalay Bay Events Center in Las Vegas, the UFC 137 Superfight becomes a reality.
> 
> ...


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## Finnsidious (Mar 14, 2009)

Wtf you babbling about Dana? Were there throngs of people clamoring for GSP Diaz? Hardly anybody was, because they know its a waste of time.

Wanted my ass, I want GSP-Silva, not GSP wasting my time beating yet another WW who isn't anywhere near his skill level.

I hope this doesn't happen, if it does, I'm not even watching this.


----------



## limba (Jul 21, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


> http://twitter.com/#!/danawhite


Sweet! :thumbsup:

I'm going to sleep in 5 minutes and when i wake up i expect to read 100+ posts of the same thing that was posted right after GSP defeated Shields and everyone immediately mentioned Diaz: all the how, why, when...!


Bring it.


*The 25 minutes Diaz will spend on his back will feel like an eternity for him.
He's gonna remember why he left the UFC.*


_PS: 10x for the news Squirrel :thumbsup:_


----------



## thedoctor199 (Sep 3, 2009)

Finnsidious said:


> Wtf you babbling about Dana? Were there throngs of people clamoring for GSP Diaz? Hardly anybody was, because they know its a waste of time.
> 
> Wanted my ass, I want GSP-Silva, not GSP wasting my time beating yet another WW who isn't anywhere near his skill level.
> 
> I hope this doesn't happen, if it does, I'm not even watching this.


I much prefer this to the Silva fight actually. Would be interested to know if Diaz is now a UFC fighter or if it's a one off as we all knew would happen anyway.

Business as usual my ass.


----------



## DJ Syko (Jan 6, 2008)

Finnsidious said:


> Wtf you babbling about Dana? Were there throngs of people clamoring for GSP Diaz? Hardly anybody was, because they know its a waste of time.
> 
> Wanted my ass, I want GSP-Silva, not GSP wasting my time beating yet another WW who isn't anywhere near his skill level.
> 
> I hope this doesn't happen, if it does, I'm not even watching this.


Well GSP wimped out of the Silva fight, so the Diaz fight is the only one that makes sense at WW right now. Yeah everyone wanted the Silva fight but Diaz was almost certainly next on the list.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

GSP by destruction.

Better striker, better wrestler, Diaz has a bit of an advantage in ju-jitsu but it's not a game changer.

GSP in a decision, of course fans will then complain about him being boring simply because he went to a decision, completely over looking the actual fight.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Finnsidious said:


> I hope this doesn't happen, if it does, I'm not even watching this.


Now that it IS happening, i'm gonna embrace it. Have fun not watching it. The inevitable is probably a 5 round takedown fest, but the lead up to the fight will make up for it.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Just saw this on facebook. Updated OP with some more info and confirmation from UFC.com


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

Well...here is my two cents: In lieu of a real challenge, I guess this will have to do. That said, this is a total mis-match. Diaz is going to get pounded into the mat. I really hope that GSP finishes him so that we don't have to sit through 5 boring rounds of GSP pummeling him on the ground.


----------



## OasisSupersonic (May 25, 2011)




----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Sweet :thumbsup:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

hell yeah nick diaz new ufc welterweight champion sig bet coming bobby


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> I really hope that GSP finishes him so that we don't have to sit through 5 boring rounds of GSP pummeling him on the ground.


I'd have to say I hope Diaz finishes him early, so the WW division is once again exciting.


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

What Nick Diaz does to UFC number one contender fighters (striker)

but this may very well look like GSP vs Shields.

WAR DIAZ !


----------



## Mr. Sparkle (Nov 3, 2009)

box said:


> I'd have to say I hope Diaz finishes him early, so the WW division is once again exciting.


I could go for that too, just seems unlikely.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Rusko said:


> What Nick Diaz does to UFC number one contender fighters (striker)
> 
> but this may very well look like GSP vs Shields.
> 
> WAR DIAZ !


Attempting to Jab Diaz to death will never work for him. Taking him down and laying on him is his best bet... hope Diaz is working on that TDD.


Sidenote: DAVE MELTZER IS OFFICIALY AN IDIOT


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Just saw this on facebook. Updated OP with some more info and confirmation from UFC.com


Thankyou sir! I tried to find a snipit article further confirming. But Sherdog, MMAFighting, etc didn't have any. And I wasn't comfortable using wiki. 

Never thought to check the UFC's website! :confused02:


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

This is a pretty good birthday present, I suppose.


----------



## dsmjrv (Jan 27, 2010)

GSP wins by way of TD then 25min of unconsentual Buttsex

probably wont watch


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

dsmjrv said:


> GSP wins by way of TD then 25min of unconsentual Buttsex
> 
> probably wont watch


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Rusko said:


> What Nick Diaz does to UFC number one contender fighters (striker)
> 
> but this may very well look like GSP vs Shields.
> 
> WAR DIAZ !


Be real, Daley was a low end top ten in the UFC, he beat Kampmann who makes dumb decisions in fights and Dustin Hazelett, then when he fought a real contender he got out wrestled.

The same will happen to Diaz.


----------



## AlexZ (Sep 14, 2007)

As stated, GSP's best chance is lay'n pray which Greg Jackson probably has already drawn up the plan for. 

Who else wants to see GSP's superior striking that he has been holding back on? I hope Diaz makes GSP strike, this could be fight of the year!!!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> GSP by destruction.
> 
> *Better striker*, better wrestler, Diaz has a bit of an advantage in ju-jitsu but it's not a game changer.
> 
> GSP in a decision, of course fans will then complain about him being boring simply because he went to a decision, completely over looking the actual fight.


NO

NO

NO

NO

NO


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

Diaz wont be able to do a damn thing but run his mouth.
GSP by domination


----------



## the ultimate (Mar 5, 2007)

GSP decision.

No doubt. Diaz is a great fighter but St-Pierre is just a bad stylistic match for him.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

GSP will out strike Diaz, mark my words! Diaz walks through punches and he wont be able to do with GSP, who is crisp with combinations and has the speed.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Spec0688 said:


> GSP will out strike Diaz, mark my words! Diaz walks through punches and he wont be able to do with GSP, who is crisp with combinations and has the speed.


Not to mention GSP never over commits. GSP with hit him with 3-4 punch combo's to leg kick and pop back out of striking range before Diaz even sees where GSP is at.

This is less of a test than Shields IMO. GSP wins... easily.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> NO
> 
> NO
> 
> ...


Pitter patter jabs don't make you a better striker, GSP is far more diverse in his striking game and has much more power.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> *Pitter patter jabs don't make you a better striker*, GSP is far more diverse in his striking game and has much more power.


a ha ha ha ha. You're so biased against Diaz it's actually unreal, you probably don't even realise it. Poor guy.

Those "pitter patter jabs" seemed to do a great job of knocking out one of if not the best striker in the division.

Diaz has better boxing by a ******* mile. I've said this countless times now, but Nick Diaz has the best punching combinations in MMA, period. No one can string together 7-8-9 punch combo's together the way Nick does.

The only thing I want from this fight is to see GSP fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Thanks Dana for giving us FREE MONEY :thumb02:

I would bet my life savings on a GSP victory!!!




I'm open to any bets still guys!!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Interesting Note: 

Watch the Shields/GSP fight. Shields was taunting GSP at one point and it seemed to really, really get under his skin. If Diaz does this and GSP reacts the same way, he gets beaten.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Interesting Note:
> 
> Watch the Shields/GSP fight. Shields was taunting GSP at one point and it seemed to really, really get under his skin. *If Diaz does this *and GSP reacts the same way, he gets beaten.


IF?!! When does Diaz not taunt his opponent? He's going to be taunting GSP from the opening bell.

I don't recall GSP getting annoyed at Shields or frustrated though.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

^I don't remember him reacting at all to it. It looked me to like GSP was un-affected and just kept doing what he was already doing.

Most fighters would start throwing bombs and rushing. GSP kept him composure IMO


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> Interesting Note:
> 
> Watch the Shields/GSP fight. Shields was taunting GSP at one point and it seemed to really, really get under his skin. If Diaz does this and GSP reacts the same way, he gets beaten.


GSP is going to shoot for Nicks feet and Nick will fall down like a sack of potatos and then GSP is going to open the potato until it's over.

There is no way GSP is going to stand with Diaz longer then 1 minute total 

edit: if at all^^


Actually GSP needs to point his finger into Diaz chest and he will fall down like a sack of potatos.


----------



## Fieos (Mar 26, 2007)

I'm confident Diaz will be the most dangerous opponent GSP has ever faced. If you don't believe me, just wait for the interviews


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

I take on any bet that GSP is going to stop Diaz 

Yes GSP via stoppage^^


@Mckeever how about that?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I take on any bet that GSP is going to stop Diaz
> 
> Yes GSP via stoppage^^
> 
> ...


Bobby are you serious? Like seriously? You honestly think GSP is going to stop Diaz after the last time. You said to me with your own words, GSP just ain't a finisher. Why the change of heart?

I can promise you, guarendamtee you, that GSP will not finish Nick Diaz. I don't want to take your credits for free Bob, this would hardly be a bet, it would just be a robbery.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Bobby are you serious? Like seriously? You honestly think GSP is going to stop Diaz after the last time. You said to me with your own words, GSP just ain't a finisher. Why the change of heart?
> 
> I can promise you, guarendamtee you, that GSP will not finish Nick Diaz. I don't want to take your credits for free Bob, this would hardly be a bet, it would just be a robbery.


I want to bet you ALL In on this one Mc :thumbsup:

I know that GSP is going to cut him open and that the referee needs to step in to stop the fight in the fourth round!!

Lets do this baby :thumb02:


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I want to bet you ALL In on this one Mc :thumbsup:
> 
> I know that GSP is going to cut him open and that the referee needs to step in to stop the fight in the fourth round!!
> 
> Lets do this baby :thumb02:


Big, big mistake Bobby. I'm going to milk you dry son. I tried warning you buddy, but you wouldn't listen.

It's on :thumb02:


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

I'm glad to see this fight as I think Diaz is a great opponent for GSP as he will take the fight to GSP and not try stupid ass gameplans like Kos/Hardy/Shields came in with. Plus if he pisses off GSP leading up to the fight like BJ did in their last fight you will see GSP react, not badly to it, but with a vengeance.

Either way this fight will be a great one leading up to it with Nick trying to get in GSP's head and then GSP responding and taking Nick out though it still might be a UD.​


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

DJ Syko said:


> Well GSP wimped out of the Silva fight, so the Diaz fight is the only one that makes sense at WW right now. Yeah everyone wanted the Silva fight but Diaz was almost certainly next on the list.


Wimped out eh? Who have you fought lately?:confused05:


----------



## SigFig (Sep 22, 2009)

Walker said:


> I'm glad to see this fight as I think Diaz is a great opponent for GSP as he will take the fight to GSP and not try stupid ass gameplans like Kos/Hardy/Shields came in with...​


Excited for this very reason as well. Nick isn't gonna come in and let GSP dictate the pace initially. He's gonna storm in guns-a-blazing and then... we'll see what happens.

Also, like the precedent setting here, as some of the other dream matches (ahem, Overeem vs Cain) may come sooner than we expected.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

SigFig said:


> Excited for this very reason as well. Nick isn't gonna come in and let GSP dictate the pace initially. He's gonna storm in guns-a-blazing and then... we'll see what happens.
> 
> Also, like the precedent setting here, as some of the other dream matches (ahem, Overeem vs Cain) may come sooner than we expected.


Diaz won't have a choice in the matter. This is gonna be the most one side beat down we have seen from GSP since the 3rd Hughes fight. This will be a domination and everyone who thinks Diaz stands a chance will feel really silly the next day.


----------



## Terror Kovenant (Nov 16, 2008)

Toxic said:


> Diaz won't have a choice in the matter. This is gonna be the most one side beat down we have seen from GSP since the 3rd Hughes fight. This will be a domination and everyone who thinks Diaz stands a chance will feel really silly the next day.


Suddenly a sound voice of reason appears.


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Diaz won't have a choice in the matter. This is gonna be the most one side beat down we have seen from GSP since the 3rd Hughes fight. This will be a domination and everyone who thinks Diaz stands a chance will feel really silly the next day.


Just like Shields and Hardy.....


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

This will be a **** that will prove... GSP is better than Diaz??? 

Such new information!


----------



## trimco (Feb 4, 2011)

GSP already proved against Koscheck that he could stand and trade with who was considered one of the top strikers in the UFC.

Will he re-affirm his ability or make fight a ground game?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

Just saw this, and was going to post it, but guess I was a little late. But damn, I can't wait for this fight.

GSP has always been one of my favorite fighters but the way Diaz just throws caution to the wind and goes for the kill, I'll shockingly be rooting for him. :confused02:

Can't wait!


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

trimco said:


> *GSP already proved against Koscheck that he could stand and trade with who was considered one of the top strikers in the UFC.*
> 
> Will he re-affirm his ability or make fight a ground game?


what?


----------



## Sambo de Amigo (Sep 24, 2010)

Jon Fitch would be a much more competitive fight , but Diaz has more fans so this fight is alot bigger.

Ill sig bet anyone picking diaz.


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nick Diaz is going to beat Georges St. Pierre. No-one has tested GSP's inside boxing since Serra, and I believe that's still gonna be GSP's weakness. Diaz is better off his back than anyone Georges has fought recently too, so Nick's not gonna be scared of going there. GSP won't finish Diaz, and at some point Nick will get inside, land a big combo and put GSP down. Mark my words, Nick Diaz is the man to beat Georges St. Pierre.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Nick Diaz is going to beat Georges St. Pierre. No-one has tested GSP's inside boxing since Serra, and I believe that's still gonna be GSP's weakness. Diaz is better off his back than anyone Georges has fought recently too, so Nick's not gonna be scared of going there. GSP won't finish Diaz, and at some point Nick will get inside, land a big combo and put GSP down. Mark my words, Nick Diaz is the man to beat Georges St. Pierre.


What do you have to lose by saying that honestly? If by chance Nick Diaz wins you look smart and if he loses (which he will) you will just say... "Well he lost to GSP"

Nothing to lose...


----------



## Mirage445 (Dec 20, 2006)

As long as GSP plays Defensive Jiu jitsu when he's on the ground and doesn't go for subs, he'll be fine.

I see another UD for Georgieboy....as much as it pains me to say it..


GOOO Diaz!!
Still hope he gets a TKO on the feet!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not about playing safe and having nothing to lose, that's genuinely the way I see it going down. My opinion on Nick Diaz has changed greatly since the Daley fight. Nick's the real deal. I'm so excited for this fight!


----------



## Rusko (Feb 4, 2010)

> Nick Diaz Signs Multi-Fight/Multi-Year Contract With The UFC


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> IF?!! When does Diaz not taunt his opponent? He's going to be taunting GSP from the opening bell.
> 
> I don't recall GSP getting annoyed at Shields or frustrated though.





PheelGoodInc said:


> ^I don't remember him reacting at all to it. It looked me to like GSP was un-affected and just kept doing what he was already doing.
> 
> Most fighters would start throwing bombs and rushing. GSP kept him composure IMO



That was the only point in the fight that GSP actually started to chase him and try and do damage. It was the only entertaining part of that fight actually, I remember it very well.


----------



## Kreed (Feb 5, 2007)

trimco said:


> *GSP already proved against Koscheck that he could stand and trade with who was considered one of the top strikers in the UFC.*
> 
> Will he re-affirm his ability or make fight a ground game?


http://4thletter.net/50smh.gif


Finnsidious said:


> Wtf you babbling about Dana? Were there throngs of people clamoring for GSP Diaz? Hardly anybody was, because they know its a waste of time.
> 
> Wanted my ass, I want GSP-Silva, not GSP wasting my time beating yet another WW who isn't anywhere near his skill level.
> 
> I hope this doesn't happen, if it does, I'm not even watching this.


c/s and for the fans of his doin cartwheels over this news u are revealing yourselves. You cant say GSP is the best this and that but live in hope that dan and co continue to give him more gimmie fights.. What threat does diaz pose? the same diaz that lost to riggs and sanchez i might add..


----------



## DragonStriker (Feb 11, 2009)

The leadup to the fight will probably more epic than the fight itself.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> It's not about playing safe and having nothing to lose, that's genuinely the way I see it going down. My opinion on Nick Diaz has changed greatly since the Daley fight. Nick's the real deal. I'm so excited for this fight!


He proved hes the real deal? He was ROCKED hard by Daley twice in that fight and at one point I don't think anyone would have complained if the fight was stopped. I don't know how he proved to be the real deal.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Intermission said:


> He proved hes the real deal? He was ROCKED hard by Daley twice in that fight and at one point I don't think anyone would have complained if the fight was stopped. I don't know how he proved to be the real deal.


This is true, but remember that Nick went through that, stuck with it and ended up scoring a TKO victory. Also, Paul Daley hits really, really, REALLY ******* hard. You know what it takes to KTFO Scott Smith? Here's a list of people with that accomplishment:

Cung Le - MW, and he didn't KO him, he broke his ribs. He couldn't KO him in their first fight, Scott survived for 2.5 rounds and KO'd HIM! 

Robbie Lawlor - MW, one of the hardest hitting fighters in that weight class 

James Irvine - LHW, not only very early in his career, but James Irvine is also one hell of a hard puncher).

Not only is Daley the lightest person to KO him (out COLD as well) he did it moving backward. In 27 fights Daley has 20 KO victories. 

Daley hits like a damn truck. Nick survived that and got a TKO out of it. That's how I see it. GSP doesn't hit NEARLY hard enough to put Diaz on his ass. Diaz has been (T)KO'd, wait, he's been FINISHED only TWICE in his career. Once very early in his career and on a night where he had already fought twice (a loss which he later avenged by TKO) and once on CUTS (A loss which he also, later avenged), both of them via TKO. he's never been submitted. 

Like it or not, Diaz IS the real deal. I'm not saying he's going to beat GSP, but I'm pretty confident saying GSP will not finish him AND Diaz will, at the very least, give him one hell of a fight.


----------



## marcthegame (Mar 28, 2009)

Man this is gonna be great the prefight etc should be more vicious that sonnen vs silva...because we all know gsp talks trash when he has to. The actually fight will be amazing to...diaz tells gsp to ***** in the ring it would be funny to see what gsp does. The only shit part about this fight is its almost 5 months away.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Why do people think Diaz is doing shit from the guard? Penn's guard > Diaz's guard. GSP is gonna open up a big old can and lay waste to Diaz. Really I think Fitch would smash Diaz, so would Shields and probably Koschek. I don't see what people see in Diaz he got into a battle of wills against Daley, GSP won't play that head strong crap he will simply have his way with Diaz. GSP via what ever he wants, when ever he wants by being the better fighter. I doubt Diaz could even sub GSP if GSP layed on his stomach in the middle of the cage and gave Diaz his back, never mind thinking Diaz is gonna do it while he is staring at the lights eating punches.


----------



## St.Paul Guy (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't think Diaz can win. I just hope he can bring GSP out of his comfort zone(s) a little more than his previous opponents.

EDIT: Not sure this deserved its own thread. MMAfighting interview w/ Cesar Gracie about Diaz's contract situation.



> At UFC 130, Dana White didn't sound very confident that he would be able to put together the much talked about Nick Diaz vs. Georges St-Pierre super-fight. However, on Wednesday afternoon, the UFC president announced the fight was a done deal and would take place at UFC 137 on Oct. 29 in Las Vegas.
> 
> MMA Fighting spoke to Cesar Gracie, Diaz's manager and trainer, about how the deal was completed and what this means for Diaz's Strikeforce future.
> 
> ...


http://www.mmafighting.com/2011/06/01/cesar-gracie-discusses-nick-diazs-new-ufc-contract-upcoming-gs/

Bolded the most important thing. It's a good day to be a UFC fan.

Business as usual...


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Why do people think Diaz is doing shit from the guard? Penn's guard > Diaz's guard. GSP is gonna open up a big old can and lay waste to Diaz. Really I think Fitch would smash Diaz, so would Shields and probably Koschek. I don't see what people see in Diaz he got into a battle of wills against Daley, GSP won't play that head strong crap he will simply have his way with Diaz. GSP via what ever he wants, when ever he wants by being the better fighter. I doubt Diaz could even sub GSP if GSP layed on his stomach in the middle of the cage and gave Diaz his back, never mind thinking Diaz is gonna do it while he is staring at the lights eating punches.


ok bj penns guard is crap thats right i said it i have never seen him sweep or sub anyone off his back never its defensive at best. nick diaz however makes people shit their pants when they are in it, and you better bet that diaz is working on his bjj for the next few months heaps and the guard will be way more lethal than ever before. and to people saying he is an inferior striker gsp lol wheres his boxing offers? is andre ward not a good source of analysing nicks boxing? and cesar gracie will make that bjj even more great this time for a title fight.

lets do the math here
Striking- Diaz
Wrestling- GSP
BJJ - Diaz
Cardio- even
Chin- Diaz

i already have a sig bet with bobby as does mckeever and we will be right come 137, only way gsp can win is by cut stoppage


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why do people think Diaz is doing shit from the guard? Penn's guard > Diaz's guard. GSP is gonna open up a big old can and lay waste to Diaz. Really I think Fitch would smash Diaz, so would Shields and probably Koschek. I don't see what people see in Diaz he got into a battle of wills against Daley, GSP won't play that head strong crap he will simply have his way with Diaz. GSP via what ever he wants, when ever he wants by being the better fighter. I doubt Diaz could even sub GSP if GSP layed on his stomach in the middle of the cage and gave Diaz his back, never mind thinking Diaz is gonna do it while he is staring at the lights eating punches.


BJ has defensive guard (yes he can/could do offensive guard but he just uses it for defensive) Diaz on th eother hand has a very active offensive guard. 

*Out of curiosity when was the last time GSP faced someone that has an offensive guard?*

to the people that said gsp is a better striker....have you watched diaz strike? Heck there is people in the ufc division right now that are better strikers then gsp. 

There is only few people i think would be interesting fighting diaz standing and the main one would be BJ.
..................

Since allot of people are saying diaz has no chance of beating him, how do you think gsp will win? if you think n the ground please answer the bolded part in my post also


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M_D said:


> BJ has defensive guard (yes he can/could do offensive guard but he just uses it for defensive) Diaz on th eother hand has a very active offensive guard.
> 
> *Out of curiosity when was the last time GSP faced someone that has an offensive guard?*
> 
> ...


Your right, he is a better striker and he uses his BJJ effectively. However, do you think he is going to win? I think not.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Why do people think Diaz is doing shit from the guard?* Penn's guard > Diaz's guard. * GSP is gonna open up a big old can and lay waste to Diaz. Really I think Fitch would smash Diaz, so would Shields and probably Koschek. I don't see what people see in Diaz he got into a battle of wills against Daley, GSP won't play that head strong crap he will simply have his way with Diaz. GSP via what ever he wants, when ever he wants by being the better fighter. I doubt Diaz could even sub GSP if GSP layed on his stomach in the middle of the cage and gave Diaz his back, never mind thinking Diaz is gonna do it while he is staring at the lights eating punches.


No way in hell. I've never, EVER seen BJ do anything off his back except eat punches. 

Oh wait he did sweep Hughes... 5 years ago.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Intermission said:


> Your right, he is a better striker and he uses his BJJ effectively. However, do you think he is going to win? I think not.


I have a sig bet with bobby already cause i think diaz will win, i think this will actually be a really good fight and one im really looking forward too (which i have not done in a while) but yeah i think diaz is going to pull of the win



TraMaI said:


> No way in hell. I've never, EVER seen BJ do anything off his back except eat punches.
> 
> Oh wait he did sweep Hughes... 5 years ago.


Now we are getting into semantics and how you are looking at that statement ect....


BJ has a way better defensive guard

Diaz has a better offensive guard


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

M_D said:


> I have a sig bet with bobby already cause i think diaz will win, i think this will actually be a really good fight and one im really looking forward too (which i have not done in a while) but yeah i think diaz is going to pull of the win


I respect your opinion but I can't see it happening. Like I mentioned before the Daley fight showed so many weaknesses in Diaz's game. I actually think that fight should have been stopped at one point. 

I am not even THAT big of a GSP fan but I can't see anyway Diaz wins. Punchers chance I guess but GSP fights safe, he won't get caught.


----------



## M_D (Apr 8, 2007)

Intermission said:


> I respect your opinion but I can't see it happening. Like I mentioned before the Daley fight showed so many weaknesses in Diaz's game. I actually think that fight should have been stopped at one point.
> 
> I am not even THAT big of a GSP fan but I can't see anyway Diaz wins. Punchers chance I guess but GSP fights safe, he won't get caught.


I am a fan of both (even though i rag on gsp allot, more be cause i like messing with his fans lol) 

I just see gsp testing the waters trying to sae box for a bit and when he finds out he is getting the short end of the stick he will either A try something deperate and fail(highly doubtful) or B switch to wrestling GSP in which i think he is going to get subbed

GSP is used to fighting people that are intimidated by him, give him too much respect, bad gas tank and or have defensive guard...*usually* a mixture of at least three of those if not all four..

now Diaz is sure the hell does not respect him too much and also i have never seen intimidated ..most likely he will be taunting and insulting gsp the whole time, gas tank is second to none and he has a great offensive guard 

Heck I would give giaz a chance just because he is so far away from the fighters GSP is used to 

like i said though this is gunna be a great fight, just think diaz is gunna pull off the victory


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Big, big mistake Bobby. I'm going to milk you dry son. I tried warning you buddy, but you wouldn't listen.
> 
> It's on :thumb02:


Thank you 



SigFig said:


> Excited for this very reason as well. Nick isn't gonna come in and let GSP dictate the pace initially. He's gonna storm in guns-a-blazing and then... we'll see what happens.
> 
> Also, like the precedent setting here, as some of the other dream matches (ahem, Overeem vs Cain) may come sooner than we expected.


The thing is Nick won't get a chance to storm at GSP and get into his face. 

The last thing GSP is going to do in this fight is trade punches with Nick  

GSP will push Diaz a little bit and he is going to fall down like a sack of rice^^

GSP only needs his small finger to take Diaz down :thumb02:

Thats how bad it is, I know!



Toxic said:


> Diaz won't have a choice in the matter. This is gonna be the most one side beat down we have seen from GSP since the 3rd Hughes fight. This will be a domination and everyone who thinks Diaz stands a chance will feel really silly the next day.


Complete domination followed by referee stoppage due to cuts in the thrid or fourth round :thumbsup:



Machida Karate said:


> This will be a **** that will prove... GSP is better than Diaz???
> 
> Such new information!


I know such a pointless fight.. :thumbsdown:



Danm2501 said:


> Nick Diaz is going to beat Georges St. Pierre. No-one has tested GSP's inside boxing since Serra, and I believe that's still gonna be GSP's weakness. Diaz is better off his back than anyone Georges has fought recently too, so Nick's not gonna be scared of going there. GSP won't finish Diaz, and at some point Nick will get inside, land a big combo and put GSP down. Mark my words, Nick Diaz is the man to beat Georges St. Pierre.


It won't matter if Diaz could even stand with GSP.. George ain't going to do so in a million times. 



Intermission said:


> He proved hes the real deal? He was ROCKED hard by Daley twice in that fight and at one point I don't think anyone would have complained if the fight was stopped. I don't know how he proved to be the real deal.


Exactly! 



Toxic said:


> Why do people think Diaz is doing shit from the guard? Penn's guard > Diaz's guard. GSP is gonna open up a big old can and lay waste to Diaz. Really I think Fitch would smash Diaz, so would Shields and probably Koschek. I don't see what people see in Diaz he got into a battle of wills against Daley, GSP won't play that head strong crap he will simply have his way with Diaz. GSP via what ever he wants, when ever he wants by being the better fighter. I doubt Diaz could even sub GSP if GSP layed on his stomach in the middle of the cage and gave Diaz his back, never mind thinking Diaz is gonna do it while he is staring at the lights eating punches.


Penns guard > Diaz guard!!

That should be clear for everybody. 


Did Diaz ever submit anybody from his back btw? :confused02: I can not remember and the history has shown, that every guy who lays on top of Nick is also the superiro BJJ guy then.

On top GSP's BJJ > Nicks BJJ = By Far!!! Not even close!!!


----------



## Danm2501 (Jun 22, 2009)

Nope, Diaz definitely didn't submit Takanori Gomi with a gogoplata off his back, nor did he just submit Cyborg off his back too. You're right, Nick's guard is unproven and ineffective.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> ok bj penns guard is crap thats right i said it i have never seen him sweep or sub anyone off his back never its defensive at best. nick diaz however makes people shit their pants when they are in it, and you better bet that diaz is working on his bjj for the next few months heaps and the guard will be way more lethal than ever before. and to people saying he is an inferior striker gsp lol wheres his boxing offers? is andre ward not a good source of analysing nicks boxing? and cesar gracie will make that bjj even more great this time for a title fight.
> 
> lets do the math here
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


also santos got subbed in 5 seconds off nicks back, i think sakurai was subbed from a back armbar and gomi was gogoplatered and sanchez and sherk were so scared of diaz' guard and that was 6 years ago when he was only 1/10th of how good he is now, remember after diaz beat daley against your tip that you said i know nothing about mma, well that statement will come up again soon


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Danm2501 said:


> Nope, Diaz definitely didn't submit Takanori Gomi with a gogoplata off his back, nor did he just submit Cyborg off his back too. You're right, Nick's guard is unproven and ineffective.


Lol, both fighters gassed out badly^^ 

You can cancel both of them from his list, because GSP will never gas out.


Nick doesn't have one single legit submission victory from his back, thats how overrated this guy's BJJ is!!


And like I said, on top GSP's BJJ all day every day!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Lol, both fighters gassed out badly^^
> 
> You can cancel both of them from his list, because GSP will never gas out.
> 
> ...


who has gsp subbed again?frank trigg and matt hughes the wrestlers wow, thats ok because at least he hasnt been subbed, wait what matt hughes the wrestler armbarred him? thats ok because at least he submitted the no grappling game hardy, wait what he couldnt even pull off a decent kimura or armbar? thats ok


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> who has gsp subbed again?frank trigg and matt hughes the wrestlers wow, thats ok because at least he hasnt been subbed, wait what matt hughes the wrestler armbarred him? thats ok because at least he submitted the no grappling game hardy, wait what he couldnt even pull off a decent kimura or armbar? thats ok


Owns, it really doesn't matter if GSP could submit Diaz or not.. he ain't going to submission in this fight!!
All he needs is to defend Nick's sloppy sub attempts from top, which will be the easiest thing in a while for him.

He is only using one Gameplan here, which is DESTROY!!!

GSP is going to get his little finger at Nick and Nick will fall down like a feather and then GSP is going to crush him with his brutal GnP.. Elbows, Punches, Shoulder strikers..

Until Diaz is a bloody mess and the ref needs to stop it in the middle of the fight :dunno:

You can make so much money if you bet on a stoppage here Owns. 

Easiest bet the UFC will give you!!


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Owns, it really doesn't matter if GSP could submit Diaz or not.. he ain't going to submission in this fight!!
> All he needs is to defend Nick's sloppy sub attempts from top, which will be the easiest thing in a while for him.
> 
> He is only using one Gameplan here, which is DESTROY!!!
> ...


diaz has been stopped one time in his whole life in a nightly tournament after fighting 2 or 3 times and gsp cant even finish dan effing hardy or any other of the last 5 guys he has faced, gsp wont finish him by cut especially if they let kosheck and hominick fight in their fights and diaz is a iron chined,tough sob who gets outstriked by no one


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> diaz has been stopped one time in his whole life in a nightly tournament after fighting 2 or 3 times and gsp cant even finish dan effing hardy or any other of the last 5 guys he has faced, gsp wont finish him by cut especially if they let kosheck and hominick fight in their fights and diaz is a iron chined,tough sob who gets outstriked by no one


GSP = Some of THE most lethal GnP in the Sport today!!

Nick = Cuts like a knife!!

#

Referee Stoppage


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> GSP = Some of THE most lethal GnP in the Sport today!!
> 
> Nick = Cuts like a knife!!
> 
> ...


when was the last time you saw ground and pound from gsp? not the shields fight, not the kosheck fight, i cant remember the fights before that


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

So much for Dave Meltzer's news again. Further proof that he's not a serious reporter.

Can't wait for the fight. Diaz via TKO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> when was the last time you saw ground and pound from gsp? not the shields fight, not the kosheck fight, i cant remember the fights before that


I'm not going to explain you know why GSP approches a different Gameplan for every one of these guys. 

You should know that by now!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Intermission said:


> I respect your opinion but I can't see it happening. Like I mentioned before the Daley fight showed so many weaknesses in Diaz's game. I actually think that fight should have been stopped at one point.
> 
> I am not even THAT big of a GSP fan but I can't see anyway Diaz wins. Punchers chance I guess but GSP fights safe, he won't get caught.


What weaknesess? I can promise you this. If GSP ever decided to stand and kick box, no wrestling, no take downs with Paul Daley, he would be knocked out cold within two rounds, three at a push. Do people forget that Paul Daley is one of if not the best and most powerful striker in the division? GSP wouldn't last three rounds standing with Paul Daley, Nick Diaz knocked him out in one round.

He got clocked and rocked by one of the hardest hitting punchers in the sport. Diaz has holes in his defensive game, but you do not need to have elite defense to become a great striker. Look at Badr Hari for a perfect example.

Diaz may lack some defense, but he makes up for that with so much more. Best punching combo's in MMA, crazy good accuracy with those punches, excellent use of body shots and hooks to open up the head. He's a very smart boxer.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> I'm not going to explain you know why GSP approches a different Gameplan for every one of these guys.
> 
> You should know that by now!


there is no comfort zone for gsp though, he stays in the lay and pray spot he gets triangled/armbarred/kneebarred/back to his feet, he tries to trade with diaz he goes to sleep he tries to out cardio diaz he realises he isnt a marathon enthusiast like diaz. there are problems everywhere for gsp he cant avoid it all for 5 rounds he is getting caught with a sub or a hand


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> What weaknesess? I can promise you this. If GSP ever decided to stand and kick box, no wrestling, no take downs with Paul Daley, he would be knocked out cold within two rounds, three at a push. Do people forget that Paul Daley is one of if not the best and most powerful striker in the division? GSP wouldn't last three rounds standing with Paul Daley, Nick Diaz knocked him out in one round.
> 
> He got clocked and rocked by one of the hardest hitting punchers in the sport. Diaz has holes in his defensive game, but you do not need to have elite defense to become a great striker. Look at Badr Hari for a perfect example.
> 
> Diaz may lack some defense, but he makes up for that with so much more. Best punching combo's in MMA, crazy good accuracy with those punches, excellent use of body shots and hooks to open up the head. He's a very smart boxer.


Don't forget the Fight could have been stopped!

Plus his Boxing will be totally irrelevant in this fight.


UFC_Owns, you are delusional if you think that Diaz could submit GSP from the bottom. Thats like saying Gozialla is Real!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't forget the Fight could have been stopped!
> 
> Plus his Boxing will be totally irrelevant in this fight.
> 
> ...


What?! Godzilla is real!

You'll be saying Father Christmas doesn't really exist next.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

BobbyCooper said:


> Don't forget the Fight could have been stopped!
> 
> Plus his Boxing will be totally irrelevant in this fight.
> 
> ...


hughes the wrestler armbarred gsp so diaz can flex while giving gsp a triangle if he wants to, you will see, you will all see gsp gets upsetted by diaz and everyone will be looking for excuses except for a few of us


----------



## Drogo (Nov 19, 2006)

Diaz is knocking guys out because he has an incredible chin and guys are dumb enough to stand and trade with him. GSP would do just fine standing the whole fight against Diaz because he won't do that. He'll stick and move and out point Diaz if he chooses, other guys have had success with that (Noons). 

GSP probably won't choose to do that though, he'll just take Diaz down and grind it out because Diaz has lost to many guys with worse wrestling than GSP that way so GSP will take the easiest route to victory as he always does.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

Here is another GSP fight where people will tell us that a fighter who has been fighting non-top 10 fighters has a legit chance to beat GSP. Then after the fight is over GSP will still be holding the belt.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> ok bj penns guard is crap thats right i said it i have never seen him sweep or sub anyone off his back never its defensive at best. nick diaz however makes people shit their pants when they are in it, and you better bet that diaz is working on his bjj for the next few months heaps and the guard will be way more lethal than ever before. and to people saying he is an inferior striker gsp lol wheres his boxing offers? is andre ward not a good source of analysing nicks boxing? and cesar gracie will make that bjj even more great this time for a title fight.
> 
> lets do the math here
> Striking- Diaz
> ...


Don't mistake the fact BJ doesn't choose to use his guard as a sign of its weakness. The man won the mundials in BJJ and he did it largely with his guard a move that is incredibly risky in a competition like that since escaping the guard is worth more points than pulling guard.


M_D said:


> BJ has defensive guard (yes he can/could do offensive guard but he just uses it for defensive) Diaz on th eother hand has a very active offensive guard.
> 
> *Out of curiosity when was the last time GSP faced someone that has an offensive guard?*
> 
> ...


Diaz does not have a better guard, the difference is BJ has great wrestling so B rate fighters don't end up in his guard unlike Diaz. Everybody looks good fighting lesser competition.


UFC_OWNS said:


> who has gsp subbed again?frank trigg and matt hughes the wrestlers wow, thats ok because at least he hasnt been subbed, wait what matt hughes the wrestler armbarred him? thats ok because at least he submitted the no grappling game hardy, wait what he couldnt even pull off a decent kimura or armbar? thats ok


 Matt Hughes the same one who has subbed the likes of BJ Penn and competed at the ADCC? Same guy who submitted Ricardo Almedia? Former WW champion? Yeah he is "just a wrestler". Besides GSP's ability to sub somebody does not translate to his ability to be submitted.



UFC_OWNS said:


> when was the last time you saw ground and pound from gsp? not the shields fight, not the kosheck fight, i cant remember the fights before that


 I remember viscous GnP against Penn the last guy GSP fought who was truly elite standing and on the ground. (and IMO better than Diaz in both)The diffrence is at least BJ had a hope of keeping it off the ground. Diaz has zero chance. But I guess if it didn't happen in his last two fights against great wrestlers that are nothing like Diaz it doesn't count?



Mckeever said:


> What weaknesess? I can promise you this. If GSP ever decided to stand and kick box, no wrestling, no take downs with Paul Daley, he would be knocked out cold within two rounds, three at a push. Do people forget that Paul Daley is one of if not the best and most powerful striker in the division? GSP wouldn't last three rounds standing with Paul Daley, Nick Diaz knocked him out in one round.


 Are you kidding me? GSP isn't gonna stand around like Diaz and let himself get punched in the face something Diaz seems content to do. Diaz's complete lack of any mental game planning had him reeling from punches and barely able to stand, he doesn't get bonus points for coming form behind the fact he ended up there in the first place shows weakness.


> He got clocked and rocked by one of the hardest hitting punchers in the sport. Diaz has holes in his defensive game, but you do not need to have elite defense to become a great striker. Look at Badr Hari for a perfect example.


 I disagree in this sport you better have elite defense to become a great striker. The battle of wills shit only works for so long.


> Diaz may lack some defense, but he makes up for that with so much more. Best punching combo's in MMA, crazy good accuracy with those punches, excellent use of body shots and hooks to open up the head. He's a very smart boxer.


He is only a decent boxer because he can get comfortable. He has been fighting strikers so the fear of the TD is obsolete allowing Diaz to stand and get cozy. The lack of defense is only made up for by his chin but that won't be enough when he truly competes at the top of the sport and quits masquerading against B level fighters.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic, you're simply too biased a fan to ever make an accurate prediction. And Matt Hughes subbed BJ Penn? In what alternate reality did that ever happen?

I have GSP as a 60/40 favourite in this fight. Nick has a very legit chance to sub GSP or TKO him standing though.

My stance on the fight will probably change nearer the fight, but as of right now I have GSP as a slight favourite.


----------



## kaza26 (May 23, 2011)

G P S :thumb02::thumb02::thumb02:


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Toxic, you're simply too biased a fan to ever make an accurate prediction. And Matt Hughes subbed BJ Penn? In what alternate reality did that ever happen?
> 
> I have GSP as a 60/40 favourite in this fight. Nick has a very legit chance to sub GSP or TKO him standing though.
> 
> My stance on the fight will probably change nearer the fight, but as of right now I have GSP as a slight favourite.


You right Hughes didn't sub BJ but for some reason I though he did and its to early to look shit up. I am hardly being biased though in reality I would rather see a third Penn fight or second Fitch fight because either would be vastly more competitive than this will be. This is gonna be a beat down.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You right Hughes didn't sub BJ but for some reason I though he did and its to early to look shit up. I am hardly being biased though in reality I would rather see a third Penn fight or second Fitch fight because either would be vastly more competitive than this will be. This is gonna be a beat down.


How would Fitch be a competitive fight? Another one dimensional wrestler for GSP to beat. It could actually be entertaining though, it would probably end up just like the first fight, because Fitch always comes forwards. He'd get the shit beaten out of him.

Until Penn (or if penn) ever manages to sort his cardio issue out, a fight with GSP wouldn't be competitive, especially in a 5 round title fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> You right Hughes didn't sub BJ but for some reason I though he did and its to early to look shit up. I am hardly being biased though in reality I would rather see a third Penn fight or second Fitch fight because either would be vastly more competitive than this will be. This is gonna be a beat down.


Completely agree with you here Toxic :thumbsup:

Most top 10 guys in the UFC would be a better fight then Nick Diaz. I know that sounds very harsh, but it's the sad reality!

Styles make fights and Diaz is a POINTLESS Fight!!


----------



## Calibretto9 (Oct 15, 2006)

I'm glad they made the fight. There's not a lot of guys who will bring the fight to GSP and Diaz definitely will. I think he's outclassed for sure and that GSP will win but I think Diaz will make an entertaining fight out of it. At this point all I want from GSP is to cut loose a little bit.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Toxic said:


> Are you kidding me? GSP isn't gonna stand around like Diaz and let himself get punched in the face something Diaz seems content to do. Diaz's complete lack of any mental game planning had him reeling from punches and barely able to stand, he doesn't get bonus points for coming form behind the fact he ended up there in the first place shows weakness.


Seriously. I might as well argue for the incredible striking skills of Scott Smith. He knocked out Cung Le! The man is an world class striker who knocks out everyone he faces! Nevermind the fact that he gets beaten silly in every fight until he pulls a miracle KO out of his ass.

The problem with guys like Smith and Diaz is there's glaring holes in the styles that are just waiting to be exploited. All it takes is one smart guy who watches enough tapes of the fights, and who is patient & disciplined enough to follow the gameplan.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> Seriously. I might as well argue for the incredible striking skills of Scott Smith. He knocked out Cung Le! The man is an world class striker who knocks out everyone he faces! Nevermind the fact that he gets beaten silly in every fight until he pulls a miracle KO out of his ass.
> 
> The problem with guys like Smith and Diaz is there's glaring holes in the styles that are just waiting to be exploited. All it takes is one smart guy who watches enough tapes of the fights, and who is patient & disciplined enough to follow the gameplan.


Why are you comparing Diaz to Scott Smith when Diaz boxed him senseless and finished him?


----------



## MagiK11 (Dec 31, 2006)

As I said earlier in this thread, GSP is one of my favorite fighters and I still think Diaz is going to win, so Toxic if you're so sure GSP will smash Diaz I'll be more than happy to sig bet you.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> Seriously. I might as well argue for the incredible striking skills of Scott Smith. He knocked out Cung Le! The man is an world class striker who knocks out everyone he faces! Nevermind the fact that he gets beaten silly in every fight until he pulls a miracle KO out of his ass.
> 
> The problem with guys like Smith and Diaz is there's glaring holes in the styles that are just waiting to be exploited. *All it takes is one smart guy who watches enough tapes of the fights, and who is patient & disciplined enough to follow the gameplan.*


you just perfectly described..

This man!













MagiK11 said:


> As I said earlier in this thread, GSP is one of my favorite fighters and I still think Diaz is going to win, so Toxic if you're so sure GSP will smash Diaz I'll be more than happy to sig bet you.


Lol everyone wants to have a GSP sig it seems


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Better striker


Bold statement.


----------



## Buakaw_GSP (Jan 9, 2011)

Watching Nick Diaz is almost like watching Chris Leben but with a good BJJ game. It almost kind of disgusts me when people just swing leather and brawl, with actually very little technique being used. And thats what Nick Diaz does, just brawls. I think GSP striking isint the best and a little overrated but he has tons of technique into it. Its going to be fun watching GSP actually out point Diaz on punches, Diaz might get some in, but if GSP isint getting KO'd then it will look even. And before Diaz can start getting too close, be put on his back and GnP all for 25 mins.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Why anybody would not want this fight, is beyond me. Fitch? Penn?? Really?!?

Nicks the SF champ. He's been away from the UFC a long time. He trains with some of the best ground fighters on the planet. I'm willing to believe he'll be a much better fighter then the dude who left the UFC. Hes dangerous everywhere. GSP doesn't have the usual option of targeting weaknesses. eg. Striking with Shields and Koscheck, and keeping Hardy pinned down. It's a great fight.

If GSP obliterates him, its not because Nick is rubbish. Its because GSP is awesome and NOBODY can beat him.

Whatever. I can sit here and smile because for all the whiners not interested in the matchup? ... Tough! Its happening baby!! And I, for one, am happy as punch.



PS. I'm with McKeever. 60/40 or maybe 65/35 in favour of GSP.

EDIT.




Buakaw_GSP said:


> Watching Nick Diaz is almost like watching Chris Leben but with a good BJJ game. *It almost kind of disgusts me when people just swing leather and brawl, with actually very little technique being used. And thats what Nick Diaz does, just brawls.* I think GSP striking isint the best and a little overrated but he has tons of technique into it. Its going to be fun watching GSP actually out point Diaz on punches, Diaz might get some in, but if GSP isint getting KO'd then it will look even. And before Diaz can start getting too close, be put on his back and GnP all for 25 mins.


I don't know who's educating you dude... but you need to fire them.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Why anybody would not want this fight, is beyond me. Fitch? Penn?? Really?!?
> 
> Nicks the SF champ. He's been away from the UFC a long time. He trains with some of the best ground fighters on the planet. I'm willing to believe he'll be a much better fighter then the dude who left the UFC. Hes dangerous everywhere. GSP doesn't have the usual option of targeting weaknesses. eg. Striking with Shields and Koscheck, and keeping Hardy pinned down. It's a great fight.
> 
> ...


Soojooko, you were interested in Dan Hardy vs. GSP too.. 

It's the same kinda thing here.. A Waste of a Title Fight!!


No more no less.. just a big WASTE!!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Soojooko, you were interested in Dan Hardy vs. GSP too..
> 
> It's the same kinda thing here.. A Waste of a Title Fight!!


Different reasons. I like Dan Hardy. You know that. Regardless of how good he is at fighting.

Nick Diaz is 10x the MMA fighter Dan Hardy is. I dont particularly like Diaz, but I respect his skills.

Makes no difference what we think Coops. The fight is happening and all will be revealed. Way I see it, all fights at WW are what you would consider *wasted* fights. We all know how you feel about GSP going up to MW. But while he's still at WW, surely we can agree that Nick Diaz is one of the only fights left?

If GSP beats Nick Diaz soundly, I wont call it a wasted fight. I'll simply be more in awe of GSP's skills.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

GSP is not going to win a stand up fight with Diaz, Im not saying he would get KO'd but I dont think he can win striking.

By far IMO the safest option will be to lay and pray, I dont think GSP wants to leave his arms out for Diaz so unless he has Nick hurt I dont see a lot of G&P. I just expect Nick to tap him if GSP goes the safe route, thats five rounds he has to stay out of a sub and yeah I think GSP should have the odds but I wont be shocked if Diaz sub's GSP.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Different reasons. I like Dan Hardy. You know that. Regardless of how good he is at fighting.
> 
> Nick Diaz is 10x the MMA fighter Dan Hardy is. I dont particularly like Diaz, but I respect his skills.
> 
> ...


A fight with him and Hardy would be more then just competitive. 


If you haven't beaten one legit guy in the MMA World you shouldn't be fighting against the p4p great. 

It's ridiculous really.. his best win his Daley, that says it all!


I don't get these MMA Fans anymore.. I mean these people even voted for this fight.. :confused05:

I just hope we will get a more educated Fanbase soon.. thats all I am asking for!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Soojooko, you were interested in Dan Hardy vs. GSP too..
> 
> It's the same kinda thing here.. A Waste of a Title Fight!!
> 
> ...


Oh c'mon Bobby, Soojookoo is a big Dan Hardy fan and when you're a true fan of a fighter you will be interested in all of their fights. Bad comparison.

Bobby, Diaz has beaten Daley, Gomi, Lawler, Smith, Noons, Chris Lytle even.

Might not be the greatest resume, but its fairly solid. How you're not interested in this fight and think it's a waste is beyond me.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

Mckeever said:


> Why are you comparing Diaz to Scott Smith when Diaz boxed him senseless and finished him?


He was the first guy that came to mind.

Actually for the guys who watch boxing, the best comparison for Diaz would be Naseem Hamed. Naz had a very unusual but highly effective boxing style, he'd stand and bang, drop his hands and clown people, and throw all kinds of punches from all the wrong places with weird technique, but he kept knocking people out and was the champ for a long time. Then he got figured out by Marco Antonio Barrera and his camp, Barrera used his footwork to keep out of trouble and outpoint Naz for the win instead of playing Naz's game and getting knocked out.

It's the same idea with Diaz, yes his striking is highly effective, but it's far from technically perfect so there's holes which can be exploited, he's wide open to a JDS style uppercut for example like the one that was landed on Werdum. Diaz does most of his damage when he gets guys against the fence so someone with good smart footwork can keep circling to the centre to stay out of the kill zone. If I can see that, then GSP & his trainers can probably see a dozen things they can take advantage of to win the fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Oh c'mon Bobby, Soojookoo is a big Dan Hardy fan and when you're a true fan of a fighter you will be interested in all of their fights. Bad comparison.


I was just pointing out, that both fights are a waste of a GSP fight!! 

And that both have ZERO business being in there with him!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I was just pointing out, that both fights are a waste of a GSP fight!!
> 
> And that both have ZERO business being in there with him!


You really think Dan Hardy is on Nick Diaz' level? Seriously?!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You really think Dan Hardy is on Nick Diaz' level? Seriously?!


It would be a fairly competitive fight yes!

They would bang it out becuase Diaz couldn't even take Hardy down.. now that speaks volumes doesn't it?


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> He was the first guy that came to mind.
> 
> Actually for the guys who watch boxing, the best comparison for Diaz would be Naseem Hamed. Naz had a very unusual but highly effective boxing style, he'd stand and bang, drop his hands and clown people, and throw all kinds of punches from all the wrong places with weird technique, but he kept knocking people out and was the champ for a long time. Then he got figured out by Marco Antonio Barrera and his camp, Barrera used his footwork to keep out of trouble and outpoint Naz for the win instead of playing Naz's game and getting knocked out.
> 
> It's the same idea with Diaz, yes his striking is highly effective, but it's far from technically perfect so there's holes which can be exploited, he's wide open to a JDS style uppercut for example like the one that was landed on Werdum. Diaz does most of his damage when he gets guys against the fence so someone with good smart footwork can keep circling to the centre to stay out of the kill zone. If I can see that, then GSP & his trainers can probably see a dozen things they can take advantage of to win the fight.


I don't think Nas and Diaz are even remotely similar in their styles personally. I think Eddie Alvarez is much more comparable to Naseem.

Daley has great footwork and movement, I'm sure he studied Diaz' tape heavily, but he still couldn't avoid Diaz' onslaught.

GSP is a smart fighter, but Diaz ain't thick when it comes to fighting either, he always adapts and finds a way to win.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> It would be a fairly competitive fight yes!
> 
> They would bang it out becuase Diaz couldn't even take Hardy down.. now that speaks volumes doesn't it?


Hardy's striking isn't even in the same dimension's as Nick's Bobby.... Hardy doesn't even have power in his strikes.

GSP took Hardy to a five round, boring decision. Nick Diaz would knock Dan out within a round... now that speaks volumes doesn't it?


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Hardy's striking isn't even in the same dimension's as Nick's Bobby.... Hardy doesn't even have power in his strikes.
> 
> GSP took Hardy to a find round, boring decision. Nick Diaz would knock Dan out within a round... now that speaks volumes doesn't it?


Theres no point arguing Kev.

There isnt a single fight at WW for GSP that Bobby wants to see. Therefore they are all a waste of a fight. To be honest, I can understand the viewpoint. GSP is very likely to beat Diaz, and Coops can then brag about how clever he is.

But, just because it *seems* like GSP will win, it doesn't mean we should not give any WW's a chance to have a go.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Hardy's striking isn't even in the same dimension's as Nick's Bobby.... Hardy doesn't even have power in his strikes.
> 
> GSP took Hardy to a find round, boring decision. Nick Diaz would knock Dan out within a round... now that speaks volumes doesn't it?


I highly doupt that cause I don't consider Hardy doing the same mistake his teammate did twice.

Diaz has been in wars with Scott Smith.. Hardy is capable of standing with him and win a decision or even KO.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Theres no point arguing Kev.
> 
> There isnt a single fight at WW for GSP that Bobby wants to see. Therefore they are all a waste of a fight. To be honest, I can understand the viewpoint. GSP is very likely to beat Diaz, and Coops can then brag about how clever he is.
> 
> But, just because it *seems* like GSP will win, it doesn't mean we should not give any WW's a chance to have a go.


Not True! 

I would like to see GSP vs. Penn III and a Fitch rematch!

Because yes, these fights would be competitive at least!!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Theres no point arguing Kev.
> 
> There isnt a single fight at WW for GSP that Bobby wants to see. Therefore they are all a waste of a fight. To be honest, I can understand the viewpoint. GSP is very likely to beat Diaz, and Coops can then brag about how clever he is.
> 
> But, just because it *seems* like GSP will win, it doesn't mean we should not give any WW's a chance to have a go.


I can't imagine what Bobby would do if Diaz managed to pull it off. If it does happen, don't go doing any thing stupid Coops.

Now you're comparing Dan's striking to Daleys......?

A war with Smith? It was a one sided beat down.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

In regards to not being an interesting fight:

Who, at WW, right now deserves and would make a more intersting fight than Diaz?

Fitch - Drew his last fight
BJ Penn - See Above.
Koscheck - Beaten recently
Shields - Beaten recently
Carlos Condit/Stungun - Haven't beaten a top level opponent and the winner will probably fight GSP after Diaz anyway.

I agree that GSP-Diaz isn't the super-dooper fight we'll be talking about in 10 years time, but if you are realistic it is easily the best fight for GSP right now.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I can't imagine what Bobby would do if Diaz managed to pull it off. If it does happen, don't go doing any thing stupid Coops.
> 
> Now you're comparing Dan's striking to Daleys......?
> 
> A war with Smith? It was a one sided beat down.


I would stop watching the Sport I guess..

Diaz got tagged several times against Smith..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I would stop watching the Sport I guess..
> 
> Diaz got tagged several times against Smith..


Diaz get's tagged a few times in all of his fights. For every one/two punches Smith landed, Nick was coming back with 7-8-9 more punches....He battered him, beat him senseless.










Can you name one other fighter that lands combinations like that?

15 punches, 6 seconds


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Can you name one other fighter that lands combinations like that?
> 
> 15 punches, 6 seconds


Nah, but the reason for this is that most fighters don't want to and don't need too.

Or do elite strikers strike like that??


Nope!!


----------



## Nefilim777 (Jun 24, 2009)

I think this fight is more interesting than people are giving it credit. Diaz' very unorthodox striking might be difficult for GSP to time, plus he comes at his opponent like a zombie making it even more difficult for a striker to settle and get into their groove. Which leads me to believe GSP will try and wrestle him, which will result in an interesting ground game, as we all know the level of Diaz BJJ. I'm REALLY looking forward to it.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Nah, but the reason for this is that most fighters don't want to and don't need too.
> 
> Or do elite strikers strike like that??
> 
> ...


Plenty of elite boxers and strikers strike with varied combinations. It's just that no one in MMA is on Nick's level when it come's to combination punching.










There you go Bobby, that's Manny pac.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Plenty of elite boxers and strikers strike with varied combinations. It's just that no one in MMA in on Nick's level when it come's to combination punching.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thats not Boxing Mc. 

Boxing is all about Defense too which Nick has none off..


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats not Boxing Mc.
> 
> Boxing is all about Defense too which Nick has none off..


I give up, I show you a gif of Diaz putting together a 15 punch combo in 6 seconds and you still think he's rubbish.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I give up, I show you a gif of Diaz putting together a 15 punch combo in 6 seconds and you still think he's rubbish.


He has no Defensive skills Mc. Gets rocked in every single fight he is in even against non-Strikers.

Offense is nothing when you don't have a defense.

Thats why it's rubbish!!



edit: show me a gif of Pacmans defense and one when Nick gets punched on the chin.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He has no Defensive skills Mc. Gets rocked in every single fight he is in even against non-Strikers.
> 
> Offense is nothing when you don't have a defense.
> 
> ...












You know pac isn't known for great defense right? He get's tagged in most of his fights too.

Eddie Alvarez is another example of a fighter with less than stellar defense, but still is a great boxer/striker. As, I said, you don't need to have great defense in order to be regarded as a great striker.


----------



## ACTAFOOL (Dec 10, 2008)

BobbyCooper said:


> He has no Defensive skills Mc. Gets rocked in every single fight he is in even against non-Strikers.
> 
> Offense is nothing when you don't have a defense.
> 
> ...


yeah pacman isnt known for his defense in boxing, if you want defensive boxing you look at mayweather

it doesnt matter if diaz gets tagged, the guy has an iron chin, and GSP doesnt have the power to stop him, in fact him getting tagged a lot can be an advantage, once he gets tagged fighters start getting in the groove and start attacking more, droping their guard then diaz out of nowhere comes back with sick combinations

GSP cant stop Diaz with strikes, diaz knows this, and GSP knows this, GSP will probably take him down and hope that his BJJ is overrated, wich it might be

very interesting fight the more you think about it, i dont think GSP has the balls to trade with diaz....too dangerous


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bobby, I'm sorry but that last part is just flat out wrong. I've been saying for a long time that georges' biggest weakness is his BJJ. The guy makes a lot of rookie mistakes offensively. His defense is good though, but if he makes mistakes against Diaz like he did with Hardy, Nick will take a limb home with him.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> You know pac isn't known for great defense right? He get's tagged in most of his fights too.
> 
> Eddie Alvarez is another example of a fighter with less than stellar defense, but still is a great boxer/striker. As, I said, you don't need to have great defense in order to be regarded as a great striker.





ACTAFOOL said:


> yeah pacman isnt known for his defense in boxing, if you want defensive boxing you look at mayweather
> 
> it doesnt matter if diaz gets tagged, the guy has an iron chin, and GSP doesnt have the power to stop him, in fact him getting tagged a lot can be an advantage, once he gets tagged fighters start getting in the groove and start attacking more, droping their guard then diaz out of nowhere comes back with sick combinations
> 
> ...


Alright^^ Fair enough guys^^ 

I just want to make clear, that Boxing is irrelevant for this fight.




TraMaI said:


> Bobby, I'm sorry but that last part is just flat out wrong. I've been saying for a long time that georges' biggest weakness is his BJJ. The guy makes a lot of rookie mistakes offensively. His defense is good though, but if he makes mistakes against Diaz like he did with Hardy, Nick will take a limb home with him.


On Top GSP is superior because all he needs is to defend! There is no way that GSP is going to pull a Dan Hardy kinda fight on Diaz. 

Diaz is know for having laughable overrated BJJ, which George is aware of, thats why he is going to use elbows and punches from guard position too get the early stoppage!

I don't even think he's going to TRY to pass his guard.. I mean why should he? 

Diaz guard is as sloppy and loose as the one from his brother Nate. GSP will be able to get all the force he needs to cut him open from this position alone.

Not to mention that GSP likes to stay in guard position to rain his lethal GnP!


----------



## suffersystem (Feb 4, 2007)

I'm wxcited for this fight just to see Diaz get tooled. I absolutely think he'll try and bring the bang, but I honestly think GSP will dominate, or close to it. 

If not I totally will give Diaz all the props in the wolrd, I just don't in any small amount think he'll be able to do it.


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

BobbyCooper said:


> Diaz is know for having laughable overrated BJJ, which George is aware of, thats why he is going to use elbows and punches from guard position too get the early stoppage!
> 
> I don't even think he's going to TRY to pass his guard.. I mean why should he?


Because if he hangs out in full guard it gives Diaz too many options for working subs. The best option would be to pass to half guard or side control and just stay there while beating the crap out of Diaz. That takes away the triangle and armbar setups, go to side control and the omoplata & gogoplata subs and sweeps are gone as well.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

BobbyCooper said:


> On Top GSP is superior because all he needs is to defend! There is no way that GSP is going to pull a Dan Hardy kinda fight on Diaz.
> 
> Diaz is know for having laughable overrated BJJ, which George is aware of, thats why he is going to use elbows and punches from guard position too get the early stoppage!
> 
> ...


1/3 of his wins are via submission. He's one of two people I know of to successfully use a gogoplata in a major MMA organization (the other being Aoki), he holds a Black Belt from Cesar Gracie (Gracies aren't exactly known for handing out belts) who has some extremely high level students to his name in Nick, Nate (not a great fighter, but his BJJ is top notch) and Shields. 

A sloppy and loose guard does NOT translate to bad BJJ at ALL. It's more of a stylistic choice than anything. The reason he plays loose guard is so he can ctach people in scrambles, something he, his brother and Shields are all very, very good at. If GSP is smart, he's going to be very careful when trying to pass his guard or he will get caught. And if GSP doesn't pull a Dan Hardy style of fight, IMO, he's in even more trouble. Remember, the guard is a NEUTRAL position in MMA, especially with someone who is very good off his back on the bottom. GSP isn't going to control Diaz like he did against BJ (who is VERY stagnant off his back, he didn't even try -.-), Alves and Hardy. I honestly don't see anyone who is anywhere near the level of DIaz on their back on GSP's record outside of possibly Shields, and I still don't think he's as good as Diaz off his back. GSP wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with Shields on the floor, and rightfully so. 

The thing is, GSP won't have the luxury of trying to stand and be comfortable with Diaz at all. Diaz will not only have reach on him, but also power. While I firmly agree that GSP has the more technical and crisp striking, I don't think he has nearly as good of striking as Daley did and he sure as shit doesn't have the power. He also won't have the luxury of trying to wear Diaz down, the man has some of the best cardio in the game.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

aerius said:


> Because if he hangs out in full guard it gives Diaz too many options for working subs. The best option would be to pass to half guard or side control and just stay there while beating the crap out of Diaz. That takes away the triangle and armbar setups, go to side control and the omoplata & gogoplata subs and sweeps are gone as well.


With what we are back to my original comment.. "laughable overrated BJJ".. 

it ain't working like that guys. Diaz Fans can keep dreaming that he's going to throw his legs up and threaten GSP :laugh:

GSP is known for not passing the guard, because he is one of the very few fighters who can posture up and apply his Lethal GnP to anybody even the best BJJ guys in the World BJ Penn!!!


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

TraMaI said:


> 1/3 of his wins are via submission. He's one of two people I know of to successfully use a gogoplata in a major MMA organization (the other being Aoki), he holds a Black Belt from Cesar Gracie (Gracies aren't exactly known for handing out belts) who has some extremely high level students to his name in Nick, Nate (not a great fighter, but his BJJ is top notch) and Shields.
> 
> A sloppy and loose guard does NOT translate to bad BJJ at ALL. It's more of a stylistic choice than anything. The reason he plays loose guard is so he can ctach people in scrambles, something he, his brother and Shields are all very, very good at. If GSP is smart, he's going to be very careful when trying to pass his guard or he will get caught. And if GSP doesn't pull a Dan Hardy style of fight, IMO, he's in even more trouble. Remember, the guard is a NEUTRAL position in MMA, especially with someone who is very good off his back on the bottom. GSP isn't going to control Diaz like he did against BJ (who is VERY stagnant off his back, he didn't even try -.-), Alves and Hardy. I honestly don't see anyone who is anywhere near the level of DIaz on their back on GSP's record outside of possibly Shields, and I still don't think he's as good as Diaz off his back. GSP wanted absolutely NOTHING to do with Shields on the floor, and rightfully so.
> 
> The thing is, GSP won't have the luxury of trying to stand and be comfortable with Diaz at all. Diaz will not only have reach on him, but also power. While I firmly agree that GSP has the more technical and crisp striking, I don't think he has nearly as good of striking as Daley did and he sure as shit doesn't have the power. He also won't have the luxury of trying to wear Diaz down, the man has some of the best cardio in the game.


The things you completely forget while talking about all this is, that GSP is ten times the athlet than Nick!! That alone makes everything you pointed out drop below zero.

Also the Cardio thing, there is no advantage for Nick here. They are if at all are Even if not the advanatge goes to GSP here too. Marathon running is fine, doesn't really help you in grappling!


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Mckeever said:


> a ha ha ha ha. You're so biased against Diaz it's actually unreal, you probably don't even realise it. Poor guy.
> 
> Those "pitter patter jabs" seemed to do a great job of knocking out one of if not the best striker in the division.
> 
> ...


Think you're the bias one.

Boxing is only one aspect, GSP has more diverse strikes, better head and leg kicks, and his jab is easily the best and most powerful in MMA.

His combo's won't matter when he's on the ground, if anyone thinks Diaz is gonna win, they're insane, he's never beaten an *elite* fighter and GSP shuts them down. I've watched people hate GSP for a completely idiotic reason, people bash him because he couldn't finish Jake Shields with one eye, yeah how many people DO finish Shields, let alone with one eye, how many people finish Fitch, Alves, Hardy, Koscheck, this man beat Josh Koscheck so bad he couldn't feel parts of his face for months, and people truly believe a guy like Nick Diaz is gonna give one of the P4P best in the world a problem? Be real, Diaz is going to get taken down, beaten down, rinse and repeat for five rounds.

GSP by destruction, Diaz will be lucky if he can keep his health intact.


----------



## ArcherCC (Dec 12, 2010)

Mckeever said:


> I give up, I show you a gif of Diaz putting together a 15 punch combo in 6 seconds and you still think he's rubbish.


Except you never showed a gif of a 15 punch combo, you showed a 15 punch flurry. A flurry is charging foreward throwing the same strikes over and over. A combo would be say...Right Straight / Left Jab / Right upper cut, not wild straights X 15.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

This is going to be a great fight.

GSP might have an exciting fight with this one.

I agree with the people who say GSP will be taking this fight down, as he won't risk standing with someone like Diaz. However, Diaz is great in BJJ, way better than GSP is, and he can/very well likely could sub him off his back.

Going to be an interesting fight.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

M.C said:


> This is going to be a great fight.
> 
> *GSP might have an exciting fight with this one.*
> 
> ...


I hope so man! I'm tired of people complaining about how boring GSP has become. 

Then again, Nick Diaz is one of those guys that hardly ever gets finished. Last time he was finished was due to a cut. I smell another decision on the horizon.


----------



## Spec0688 (Sep 9, 2007)

GSP is always the aggressor which lets him dictate how the fight goes, and where it goes, will be interesting to see if Diaz can somehow change that or if like every other fight, GSP just makes him look sub par. 

I hope this is a heck of a fight but I see GSP winning wherever the fight takes place. He will out strike Diaz by being more accurate with his combinations and he has the speed to step away before Diaz gets any of his big combinations going.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

ArcherCC said:


> Except you never showed a gif of a 15 punch combo, you showed a 15 punch flurry. A flurry is charging foreward throwing the same strikes over and over. A combo would be say...Right Straight / Left Jab / Right upper cut, not wild straights X 15.


Right, because Diaz wasn't mixing up his strikes with hooks to the body, straight's and uppercuts to the face and hooks to the face.....

It was a combination of varied punches. Get your eyes tested.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Bonnar426 said:


> I hope so man! I'm tired of people complaining about how boring GSP has become.
> 
> Then again, Nick Diaz is one of those guys that hardly ever gets finished. Last time he was finished was due to a cut. I smell another decision on the horizon.


It's not even finishing, it's trying to finish.

If GSP put full pace, head on, aggressiveness and just went to freaking town on one of his opponents, not a single person would complain. People complain about watching him fight to not lose, it's annoying when you know someone of GSP's skill is hiding behind his ability to stall and win rounds, when he could put on the fire and take people out.

I'm hoping in this fight, knowing Diaz can sub him and TKO him, he's not safe in any position, he won't wait around 5 rounds to give Diaz the room/time he needs to put GSP away. I'm hoping GSP will turn up the fire and try to actaully get Diaz out of there.

I'm hoping as such, as I'd like to see another exciting GSP fight someday.


----------



## 420atalon (Sep 13, 2008)

Easy win for GSP. Going to be more one sided then the shields fight that was supposed to challenge GSP...


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> You know pac isn't known for great defense right? He get's tagged in most of his fights too.
> 
> Eddie Alvarez is another example of a fighter with less than stellar defense, but still is a great boxer/striker. As, I said, you don't need to have great defense in order to be regarded as a great striker.


IMO you need good defense. That was Daley's problem as well. Its like he and Diaz decided to punch each other in the face while making zero attempt to stop the other person and see who went out first. Diaz won it not cause he was a great striker or elite mma fighter but because he is better at playing the human version of rockem sockem robots.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

Toxic said:


> IMO you need good defense. That was Daley's problem as well. Its like he and Diaz decided to punch each other in the face while making zero attempt to stop the other person and see who went out first. Diaz won it not cause he was a great striker or elite mma fighter but because he is better at playing the human version of rockem sockem robots.


You say that like it's a bad thing.


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

swpthleg said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


In professional fighting? It's very stupid. It throws technique almost out the window. It's great to watch, but stupid to do. That was like a smarter street fight.

I have no doubt in my mind Daley has better standup than Diaz. Daley just fell into Diaz' game plan and got punked.


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

M.C said:


> It's not even finishing, it's trying to finish.


This. I'm currently loathing GSP because of this. Mind you Fitch is by far my favorite fighter and the two draw many similarities. The only thing is I see Jon trying to finish. There are times in all of his post-GSP fights where he just goes balls to the wall, stops caring about position and tries to finish, he just can't for one reason or the other. Either because his opponent has a skull made of titanium (BJ, Ben Saunders) or because their sub defense is just too good (Pierce, Paulo). He did kind of just out point Alves, but that was still one of his most entertaining fights to date. 

GSP, on the other hand, in all of his post-Serra fights he's had a chance to finish or at least attempt to finish and either just maintains position so he doesn't lose it going for a sub/better position (Alves, Hardy, BJ [yes, I know he technically TKO'd BJ but that's because he made BJ quit. It didn't feel to me he was actively trying to TKO him]) or he can't pull the trigger standing even though he has very obvious opening and we know he has the skill to capitalize on them. In his fight with Shields, every time he threw that overhand past the second round, Shields dropped both of his hands, turned sideways and looked at the floor. He was seriously asking to just get his face kicked into a coma. GSP pulled the trigger on it once, hurt Jake but Jake immediately went for a TD so GSP just went back to jabbing. Mind you that kick was thrown way AFTER his eye was hurt, so I don't buy that as an excuse. In his fight with Josh, Josh couldn't see for shit out of his right eye. It was closed entirely. Is it just me or is GSP right handed/footed? Like his power side is his right correct? THEN WHY WOULD HE NOT THROW THE DAMN RIGHT HOOK AND TRY TO PUT HIM OUT!? No, GSP just continued his jab fest, content to out point Kos. That, to me, is absolutely RIDICULOUS to be doing as, not only a professional fighter in the biggest MMA organization on the planet, but the champion as well.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> Think you're the bias one.
> 
> his jab is easily the best and most powerful in MMA.


ROFL, that was funny.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

swpthleg said:


> You say that like it's a bad thing.


I think its a blast to watch if they are named Leonard Garcia or have a cool nick name like the Korean Zombie but when your a guy who is supposed to be an elite WW its just sad, when your supposed to be a top WW who is gonna challenge one of the best P4P on the planet it won't get you far.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I think its a blast to watch if they are named Leonard Garcia or have a cool nick name like the Korean Zombie but when your a guy who is supposed to be an elite WW its just sad, when your supposed to be a top WW who is gonna challenge one of the best P4P on the planet it won't get you far.


people like gsp turn the new fans away, when you say hey man you gotta watch the ufc for the first time ever this weekend stacked card 55k fans and randys last fight and then at the end they forget how good the card actually was when they watch gsp fight, lucky 129 had great fights before that. diaz will make your heart ound and bite your finger nails and you feel like your watching a real awesome fight, diaz can afford to get hit because he never gets ko'd it will be gsp having to worry about his chin.


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

Spec0688 said:


> GSP will out strike Diaz, mark my words! Diaz walks through punches and he wont be able to do with GSP, who is crisp with combinations and has the speed.


I can see this happening, everybody expects GSP to lay & pray, and this is the reason why he'll stand & bang

I don't see how GSP standup is not superior to Diaz's, in the Shields fight, something was off and/or it wasn't quite there yet. things will get polished til next october and he'll stand with Diaz, trying to earn some of the respect back from the fans.

it'll only go to the ground if it goes the distance, in the latter rounds. I called it for Shields and he said it was the gameplan in the post fight interview


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> Diaz get's tagged a few times in all of his fights. For every one/two punches Smith landed, Nick was coming back with 7-8-9 more punches....He battered him, beat him senseless.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Diaz' "small punches" are definitely underrated. They hurt and when they come in groups of 5-6-7, they take a toll on his opponent - no matter who.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Coq de Combat said:


> Diaz' "small punches" are definitely underrated. They hurt and when they come in groups of 5-6-7, they take a toll on his opponent - no matter who.


But he has been fighting guys willing to stand in front of him and take it, GSP won't, he does not have Smith's complete lack of a sense or Daley's massive ego. GSP will not stand in front of Diaz the way Diaz will stand in front of GSP. GSP will land shot after shot because Diaz has zero defense and GSP will not stand around and let Diaz punch him. People save your money or be smart but do not bet on Diaz you will lose.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> But he has been fighting guys willing to stand in front of him and take it, GSP won't, he does not have Smith's complete lack of a sense or Daley's massive ego. GSP will not stand in front of Diaz the way Diaz will stand in front of GSP. GSP will land shot after shot because Diaz has zero defense and GSP will not stand around and let Diaz punch him. People save your money or be smart but do not bet on Diaz you will lose.


you are wrong my friend, diaz will pepper gsp until he hits him with a big shot to the liver and the head and then gsp shoots and might fail from shooting from damage, when it hits the ground diaz will snatch up an arm or leg and before you know it submission victory


----------



## hadoq (Jan 6, 2011)

UFC_OWNS said:


> you are wrong my friend, diaz will pepper gsp until he hits him with a big shot to the liver and the head and then gsp shoots and might fail from shooting from damage, when it hits the ground diaz will snatch up an arm or leg and before you know it submission victory


or the exact opposite way around, who knows...


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

hadoq said:


> or the exact opposite way around, who knows...


I'd bet my house on GSP not subbing Diaz.

If you're entire game plan and camp revolves around taking down Dan Hardy and submitting him and yet failing to do so, your BJJ has holes and certainly isn't good enough to sub the likes of Diaz.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> But he has been fighting guys willing to stand in front of him and take it, GSP won't, he does not have Smith's complete lack of a sense or Daley's massive ego. GSP will not stand in front of Diaz the way Diaz will stand in front of GSP. GSP will land shot after shot because Diaz has zero defense and GSP will not stand around and let Diaz punch him. People save your money or be smart but do not bet on Diaz you will lose.


I wouldn't bet anything on Diaz. But I do think he's underrated in this match up. He has a really great ground game, and a chin made of granite. Plus his striking is, in it's own way, a legit asset. I agree that he's been fighting opponents who have been playing a bit into his game, but that has been because they felt they were superior in that department. Paul Daley, who could probably knock out anyone at WW, didn't knock him out. I'm not saying Diaz will win this - I think personally that he'll lose - but he's a bad match up for anyone. He just has that fighters heart and a chin to go with it. And good punches. And good jiu-jitsu. Definitely a guy deserving a spot in the top 10 and a shot against GSP.


----------



## cursedbat (Apr 11, 2011)

Right before I take some of you serious I realize that many of you still have homework and a curfew. 

Why when you like someone do you lose all sense of reality. I like both fighters but the thought that GSP is going to pound anybody especially Nick Diaz into the ground is a joke I mean wake the fu3k up. 

Moneys down that GSP is going to be an even safer fighter against Nick as he knows Nick is out of his fu3king mind. There is no chance GSP is knocking Nick out if you think that wake up. I think the more interesting side is to see if Nicks ground game has expanded enough to not let himself be dry humped. And to actually celebrate the fact that Nick may be humped for 5 rounds as a great thing...you should have your ass kicked.

The best thing that could happen for the sport is that Nick will no longer be vulnerable to the humpathon and GSP will grow a set of nuts and go to war. Than it doesn’t matter to me who wins like some of you little fan boy kids because the fight fan wins.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> But he has been fighting guys willing to stand in front of him and take it, GSP won't, he does not have Smith's complete lack of a sense or Daley's massive ego. GSP will not stand in front of Diaz the way Diaz will stand in front of GSP. GSP will land shot after shot because Diaz has zero defense and GSP will not stand around and let Diaz punch him. People save your money or be smart but do not bet on Diaz you will lose.


GSP has a choice how? The ground thats about it, Nick has a advantage with his length and he'll beat GSP to the jab every time if GSP just wants to box.

So now slipping punches and taking one shot to deal five is bad too? Diaz says RIGHT in the pocket and throws. Some of the guys here dont know the difference between closing the gap and running at someone but Diaz dose it well because he also has good footwork.

I mean you dont sound delusional like Bobby but I just get floored by people that say GSP can use movement IE footwork to beat Diaz, that aint happening. Nick will be able to cut off the cage and land punches. I dont see anything more than a punchers chance at KO'n Diaz and GSP is not even "a puncher" to beguine with and you are cutting Diaz a bad deal by undervaluing his skills.

Standing with Diaz puts GSP at a disadvantage in reach, power, speed and utility. Im just saying why in the world would GSP of all fighters stand with Diaz if all the advantages are Diaz's. 

As far as Bobby's "opinion", Its not like its hard to discredit, just saying things like "Nick Diaz" and "laughable overrated BJJ" It lets everyone know all you want to do is troll the thread, sadly.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

slapshot said:


> GSP has a choice how? The ground thats about it, Nick has a advantage with his length and he'll beat GSP to the jab every time if GSP just wants to box.
> 
> So now slipping punches and taking one shot to deal five is bad too? Diaz says RIGHT in the pocket and throws. Some of the guys here dont know the difference between closing the gap and running at someone but Diaz dose it well because he also has good footwork. I mean you dont sound delusional like Bobby but I just get floored by people that say GSP can use movement IE footwork to beat Diaz, that aint happening Nick will be able to cut off the ring and land punches. I dont see anything more than a punchers chance at KO'n Diaz and GSP is not even "a puncher" to beguine with and you are cutting Diaz a bad deal by undervaluing his skills.
> Standing with Diaz puts him at a disadvantage in reach, power, speed and ability. Im just saying why in the world would GSP of all fighters stand with Diaz if all the advantages are Diaz's.
> ...


*applause*


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Lets talk about the athleticism here for ones guys!!

I know we shouldn't start that debate.. because GSP is on a whole new Planet here when we talk about athleticism!


Alone the athletic part of the game is so inredible Huge between them, that Diaz won't be able to do anything here.. 



lets not talk about this it's pointless!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> GSP has a choice how? The ground thats about it, Nick has a advantage with his length and he'll beat GSP to the jab every time if GSP just wants to box.


 Diaz may have length but GSP is far and above the more explosive fighter of the two. Also any numbers I can find for the two actually indicate that GSP will have a 2 inch reach advantage. I think Nicks lanky body plays tricks on the eyes.


> So now slipping punches and taking one shot to deal five is bad too? Diaz says RIGHT in the pocket and throws. Some of the guys here dont know the difference between closing the gap and running at someone but Diaz dose it well because he also has good footwork.


 Diaz only lands five because he is fighting guys who throw one and just stand there, GSP won't play that game with him. Its like everyone lands a great percentage of there strikes if they are fighting Chris Leben.



> I mean you dont sound delusional like Bobby but I just get floored by people that say GSP can use movement IE footwork to beat Diaz, that aint happening. Nick will be able to cut off the cage and land punches. I dont see anything more than a punchers chance at KO'n Diaz and GSP is not even "a puncher" to beguine with and you are cutting Diaz a bad deal by undervaluing his skills.


 Diaz won't dictate anything in this fight. GSP's awareness in the cage is second to none so I fail to see Diaz cutting off anything or really landing anything.


> Standing with Diaz puts GSP at a disadvantage in reach, power, speed and utility. Im just saying why in the world would GSP of all fighters stand with Diaz if all the advantages are Diaz's.


 GSP is vastly faster more athletic fighter and as I pointed out its actually Diaz with the reach disadvantage from what I can find. 


> As far as Bobby's "opinion", Its not like its hard to discredit, just saying things like "Nick Diaz" and "laughable overrated BJJ" It lets everyone know all you want to do is troll the thread, sadly.


 Diaz's BJJ is vastly overated in this thread. He has no great grappling accomplishments never submitted anyone notable and failed to even do anything with top position against KJ Noons yet somehow people think he is gonna have a chance of submitting a legit Black Belt and one of the P4P in the world. GSP has been submitted once 7 years ago by the greatest WW alive at the time. Nick Diaz is just another lanky BJJ guy, he has a good guard but its not world class and its not good enough to do anything against a fighter the caliber of GSP.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> lets not talk about this it's pointless!!


That'll be the day.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> That'll be the day.


I want to hear from you, that this fight is pointless! 

That all I want. 

If you have seen either one fight before, you can not possibly tell me straight in my face, that Diaz has a chance in this fight.

That would be verbal slap in the face from you!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Lots of foaming in the mouths from fanbois and haters alike. Wow very little middle ground here, mostly extremes. I also have this fight 60/40 in favor of GSP by lay and pray. If GSP chooses to stand with Nick I give it 30/70 in favor of Nick.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soakked said:


> Lots of foaming in the mouths from fanbois and haters alike. Wow very little middle ground here, mostly extremes. I also have this fight 60/40 in favor of GSP by lay and pray. If GSP chooses to stand with Nick I give it 30/70 in favor of Nick.


People said the same thing about Shields, Alves, Kos, Penn.. 

GSP is on a different Level and Diaz is not even on the Level mentioned above.

It's more like 1/99%


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

It's got bored very quickly this argument "Diaz has never fought proper WW guys of UFC calibre." The Diaz that left UFC was full of potential, the Diaz returning is a guy who is now unleashing that potential. Not only is he getting better every match, he's now learning to dictate matches more and he wont let GSP do that. He'll give GSP an awesome match because not only has Diaz looked very good in all his matches, he's not even looked tested, he's without a doubt capable of competing with anyone in the WW UFC division now and you're stupid if you think otherwise. 

Yes GSP has looked very good but with the form Diaz is on, I can't see GSP stopping him. I've yet to see anyone really challenge GSP rather than just try and hang with him. Diaz will be the first proper challenger that talks smack and really goes for it. It's a dream match because it really can go both ways but all the same...WAR DIAZ.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Mr. Sparkle said:


> Well...here is my two cents: In lieu of a real challenge, I guess this will have to do. That said, this is a total mis-match. Diaz is going to get pounded into the mat. I really hope that GSP finishes him so that we don't have to sit through 5 boring rounds of GSP pummeling him on the ground.


I would bet everything I own (so, like $6 and a comb with a broken tooth) that GSP will not finish Diaz. GSP is, frankly, not very good at finishing. His strategies don't lend themselves to finishes, but long grinds. Nick is almost impossible to finish. Add those two together, and we've got a long war, no matter what. 

I think Nick is better than some people here are giving him credit for. I don't think he'll win, but he's got very effective standup (which imo is still GSP's biggest weakness) and a top notch guard- if Dan Hardy could hold off GSP's subs, Nick should be able to do at least as well, possibly even present a threat. GSP won't have it easy and may find himself bloodied and in trouble a few times.



Coq de Combat said:


> Diaz' "small punches" are definitely underrated. They hurt and when they come in groups of 5-6-7, they take a toll on his opponent - no matter who.


That's true. Frank Shamrock said something along the lines of "they don't hurt when they land, but then all of a sudden you're out" during a SF commentary.

If GSP keeps this standing Nick's chances improve dramatically. But he won't.


----------



## cdtcpl (Mar 9, 2007)

joey.jupiter said:


> He'll give GSP an awesome match because not only has Diaz looked very good in all his matches, he's not even looked tested, he's without a doubt capable of competing with anyone in the WW UFC division now and you're stupid if you think otherwise.


I think Daley would like to remind you that twice in their fight Diaz looked like he had taken a break to pray to Mecca. But if anything the Daley fight proves a lot of what people have said about Diaz, his chin allows him to fight sloppy and get away with it. Diaz seems impossible to put the lights out and because of this he will let you hit him 10 times so he can hit you 10 times. GSP will hit him and then avoid him.

People said Shields would show everyone, now they are saying it about Diaz. They are both good fighters but they have been fighting B level competition and stepped up to A level. Both will face the same result.


----------



## Intermission (Oct 1, 2009)

If GSP beats Diaz there is literally NO ONE left to fight. UNLESS Rick Story demolishes Nate Marquardt.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> I want to hear from you, that this fight is pointless!
> 
> That all I want.
> 
> ...


Never!

I'm with soakked. Far too much extreme opinion here. I have GSP as favourite. I would say 60%-70%. That's far from what I would call pointless. 99% indeed. Do you know how ridiculous that sounds Cooper?! And you call us casual. lol

I want to see it. Lots of dudes want to see it. Most importantly, my man Dana wants to see it. All other opinions are like farts on a windy day.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Diaz may have length but GSP is far and above the more explosive fighter of the two. Also any numbers I can find for the two actually indicate that GSP will have a 2 inch reach advantage. I think Nicks lanky body plays tricks on the eyes.
> Diaz only lands five because he is fighting guys who throw one and just stand there, GSP won't play that game with him. Its like everyone lands a great percentage of there strikes if they are fighting Chris Leben.
> 
> Diaz won't dictate anything in this fight. GSP's awareness in the cage is second to none so I fail to see Diaz cutting off anything or really landing anything.
> ...


I guess we will just disagree, I didn't say reach advantage and I think your right about reach, I said length because he uses his long arms, reach and height more effectively than most. Exactly how is GSP more explosive when it comes to striking? Hell he has a hard time finishing anyone at his level.

And I want him to use that Jab everyone is clamoring about, its something Nick should have less issues countering than say shields or anyone GSP has stood with. IMO he'll counter to the body and hook to the head and win the exchanges with volume speed and power. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=46v-cZ2lYeE&NR=1
I think this was posted here once already but here is a brakedown of Diaz setting up Santos, its easy to see the level of complexity is very high and he was one step ahead of Santos at every turn, BTW Santos is a BJJ BB.

The legitimacy of a belt dose not come from fans, it comes from the respect for the gym/dojo and teacher. You or anyone attempting to discredit a known Gracie BJJ BB is a bit silly IMO. Are you really trying to say GSP is a better BJJ practitioner, really? Matt Hughes Tapped GSP, is he a better fighter now? No question so you do have to take that with a grain of salt but you know Nick has IMO improved his game by a lot as well.

Diaz certainly wont be dictating the pace by wrestling but by pressure, I think he'll force GSP to take him down and there like everyone has said the odds are in GSP's favor. 

We have all seen interviews with GSP stating he'll take what HE thinks is the path of least resistance so we dont really have to speculate much if GSP stands he thinks he's more effective than Diaz striking, if he takes Diaz down its because DIAZ is making GSP respect Nicks stand up. 

If GSP's striking is a good as some people here are saying it is then he'll stand and avoid the "overrated" ground game of Nick just like he did Shields, Nick is so overrated that the best wrestler in MMA gameplanes away from his biggest strength? We will have to see and this is should be a good fight.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Never!
> 
> I'm with soakked. Far too much extreme opinion here. I have GSP as favourite. I would say 60%-70%. That's far from what I would call pointless. 99% indeed. Do you know how ridiculous that sounds Cooper?! And you call us casual. lol
> 
> I want to see it. Lots of dudes want to see it. Most importantly, my man Dana wants to see it. All other opinions are like farts on a windy day.


You lie to yourself here Soojo!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> You lie to yourself here Soojo!


I said I think GSP is going to win. I give Diaz a 30% chance. I'm not the one being sensationalist here Bobs!

This fight is going to lead to some serious and quite ridiculous debating... and its months away! This'll be fun! :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> I said I think GSP is going to win. I give Diaz a 30% chance. I'm not the one being sensationalist here Bobs!
> 
> This fight is going to lead to some serious and quite ridiculous debating... and its months away! This'll be fun! :laugh:


Thats what I meant Soojo, you lie to yourself!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Thats what I meant Soojo, you lie to yourself!


Fortunately Coops, there's no way you can prove me wrong! :thumb02:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Fortunately Coops, there's no way you can prove me wrong! :thumb02:


If GSP does to Diaz what he did to all of his recent opponents, then I would have already proved you wrong.

Thats why I said, don't lie to yourself!


----------



## TraMaI (Dec 10, 2007)

Soojooko said:


> Never!
> 
> I'm with soakked. Far too much extreme opinion here. I have GSP as favourite. I would say 60%-70%. That's far from what I would call pointless. 99% indeed. Do you know how ridiculous that sounds Cooper?! And you call us casual. lol
> 
> I want to see it. Lots of dudes want to see it. Most importantly, my man Dana wants to see it. All other opinions are like farts on a windy day.


That's right around where I put his chances of winning as well. 35-40%. To put that in perspective though I wouldn't have given any of his last 5 anything over 25%.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> If GSP does to Diaz what he did to all of his recent opponents, then I would have already proved you wrong.
> 
> Thats why I said, don't lie to yourself!


How so? Unless they fight 100 times, you can never prove that GSP wins 99%. You say Diaz has 1% chance. I say 30%. Whos right? Good luck with proving anything. If GSP wins, I would be just as right as you, old buddy. As much as that might irritate you, its the truth.

However, if Diaz wins, YOU LOSE!

You see the genius of my plan? Win-Win all the way baby! :laugh:


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> How so? Unless they fight 100 times, you can never prove that GSP wins 99%. You say Diaz has 1% chance. I say 30%. Whos right? Good luck with proving anything. If GSP wins, I would be just as right as you, old buddy. As much as that might irritate you, its the truth.
> 
> However, if Diaz wins, YOU LOSE!
> 
> You see the genius of my plan? Win-Win all the way baby! :laugh:


Complete Domination does not equal a chance of 30%!!

And Diaz is going to get finished here, which means your 30% were a complete joke right from the beginning.


If one of these scenarios accure, I proved you wrong!

Cause even if they would fight 100 times.. it would always look like that, unless somebody gets injured. Which would fall into the 1%.


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> Complete Domination does not equal a chance of 30%!!
> 
> And Diaz is going to get finished here, which means your 30% were a complete joke right from the beginning.
> 
> ...


Lolz. No wonder you dont like maths. Whatever bobs... whatever. Lets see what happens come fight time. I'm confident Diaz will show enough to justify himself, whether he wins or loses.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Soojooko said:


> Lolz. No wonder you dont like maths. Whatever bobs... whatever. Lets see what happens come fight time. I'm confident Diaz will show enough to justify himself, whether he wins or loses.


I wrote perfect 9 Points in my last Math test which equals a C+ under American marks  So there you go, proved wrong!!

If anything else then a complete domination or finish happens, I won't question you anymore. 

But unless that doesn't happen.. I told you the chance is 1%, cause GSP must get injured for this too happen.. I proved you wrong with your terrible fight analyses on which we both have hundreds of hours on footage.

30% is out of this World!!


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> I guess we will just disagree, I didn't say reach advantage and I think your right about reach, I said length because he uses his long arms, reach and height more effectively than most. Exactly how is GSP more explosive when it comes to striking? Hell he has a hard time finishing anyone at his level.
> 
> And I want him to use that Jab everyone is clamoring about, its something Nick should have less issues countering than say shields or anyone GSP has stood with. IMO he'll counter to the body and hook to the head and win the exchanges with volume speed and power.
> 
> ...


Shields is a legit grappling bad ass and has the credentials to prove it with some respected grappling accolades. Diaz is not as good a bjj or even remotely as good a wrestler as Shields.



> The legitimacy of a belt dose not come from fans, it comes from the respect for the gym/dojo and teacher. You or anyone attempting to discredit a known Gracie BJJ BB is a bit silly IMO. Are you really trying to say GSP is a better BJJ practitioner, really?


 When it comes to Gracies it absolutely comes from fans and some mythical fascination with the Gracies. You know what being a Gracie black belt means? It means your a freaking black belt not necessarily any better or worse than somebody holding one from somebody with any other name, adding Gracie does not make it more respectable. Fabricio Werdum is not a shitty grappler cause his BB isn't from a Gracie same with Jacare and Demian Maia. But since the Gracie endorsement means so much I would like to point out that although GSP did not get his BB under a Gracie he did get his brown belt under one and his BB was awarded by a instructor at a Gracie school who has a 3rd degree black belt under a Gracie.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Toxic said:


> Shields is a legit grappling bad ass and has the credentials to prove it with some respected grappling accolades. Diaz is not as good a bjj or even remotely as good a wrestler as Shields.
> 
> When it comes to Gracies it absolutely comes from fans and some mythical fascination with the Gracies. You know what being a Gracie black belt means? It means your a freaking black belt not necessarily any better or worse than somebody holding one from somebody with any other name, adding Gracie does not make it more respectable. Fabricio Werdum is not a shitty grappler cause his BB isn't from a Gracie same with Jacare and Demian Maia. But since the Gracie endorsement means so much I would like to point out that although GSP did not get his BB under a Gracie he did get his brown belt under one and his BB was awarded by a instructor at a Gracie school who has a 3rd degree black belt under a Gracie.


This, everyone acts like Gracie ju-jitsu is the holy grail, people were over hyping Olav Einemo because he beat Roger in ADCC, it's insane how many people overrate Diaz's ju-jitsu JUST because he's a Gracie guy. Does he have good ju-jitsu? Yeah, is the BJJ GOAT? No. GSP isn't getting submitted by Diaz, Danaher and Firas will come up with a brilliant game plan for this fight.

Nick's ju-jitsu is no better than BJ's, and the GSP/Diaz fight will look just like the second GSP/BJ fight, except Diaz might make it all five rounds.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This, everyone acts like Gracie ju-jitsu is the holy grail, people were over hyping Olav Einemo because he beat Roger in ADCC, it's insane how many people overrate Diaz's ju-jitsu JUST because he's a Gracie guy. Does he have good ju-jitsu? Yeah, is the BJJ GOAT? No. GSP isn't getting submitted by Diaz, Danaher and Firas will come up with a brilliant game plan for this fight.
> 
> Nick's ju-jitsu is no better than BJ's, and the GSP/Diaz fight will look just like the second GSP/BJ fight, except Diaz might make it all five rounds.


Andre Pederneiras is IMO a vastly more respectable teacher than any Gracie, the guy counts among his students the likes of Penn, Vitor Riberio, Thales Leites, Jose Aldo, Marcus Aerilio, Wagney Fabiano,. Thats some BJJ cred that counts not a name.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> This, everyone acts like Gracie ju-jitsu is the holy grail, people were over hyping Olav Einemo because he beat Roger in ADCC, it's insane how many people overrate Diaz's ju-jitsu JUST because he's a Gracie guy. Does he have good ju-jitsu? Yeah, is the BJJ GOAT? No. GSP isn't getting submitted by Diaz, Danaher and Firas will come up with a brilliant game plan for this fight.
> 
> Nick's ju-jitsu is no better than BJ's, and the GSP/Diaz fight will look just like the second GSP/BJ fight, except Diaz might make it all five rounds.


I dont care about where any one got their BJJ blackbelt, all I care about is what I see in the ring and from what I've seen from Diaz, he is excellent from his back.

He subbed a legit blackbelt in 10 seconds with a very complex BJJ move. Slapshot posted the vid in his other post.

When has Penn subbed some one from his back? When is Penn aggressive from his back with submissions? Nick Diaz subs from his back and he is aggressive from his back. History shows that Nick's BJJ from the bottom position is better than BJ Penn's.

When Gomi was on top of BJ, Penn wasn't able to mount any offense from his back. When Gomi was on top of Diaz, he was subbed via Gogo in a matter of seconds. There's some food for thought.

When it comes to the top game, BJ is vastly superior. BJ's top game imo is top three in MMA.

But against GSP, Nick is going to find himself on his back, quite a lot, and you know what, he's pretty damn good from that position. Better than BJ Penn from that position and better than pretty much all other WW's in the UFC division.


----------



## Coq de Combat (Sep 17, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Andre Pederneiras is IMO a vastly more respectable teacher than any Gracie, the guy counts among his students the likes of Penn, Vitor Riberio, Thales Leites, Jose Aldo, Marcus Aerilio, Wagney Fabiano,. Thats some BJJ cred that counts not a name.


Awesome set of grapplers to be honest.

But if we're going to talk who's the better teacher in BJJ, I'm going to have to add that at that level where those guys play, while teachers do matter, but what matters more is the individual learning BJJ. I mean, most of those guys are just ... naturally gifted somehow. I bet they would've gone just as far with a Gracie as teacher as well.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I dont care about where any one got their BJJ blackbelt, all I care about is what I see in the ring and from what I've seen from Diaz, he is excellent from his back.
> 
> He subbed a legit blackbelt in 10 seconds with a very complex BJJ move. Slapshot posted the vid in his other post.
> 
> ...


BJ used his guard to win the freaking mudials, BJ's world championship was largely won using his guard not his top game. BJ just does not run a loose guard which allows your opponent to do damage, he uses his guard 1st to maintain control and secondly to look to sweep or submit. Diaz runs a loose guard which allows his opponent to do damage but leaves him with more openings which is great facing guys with weaker submission defense, facing a guy with good sub defense its just gonna leave him a bloody mess.


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> BJ used his guard to win the freaking mudials, BJ's world championship was largely won using his guard not his top game. BJ just does not run a loose guard which allows your opponent to do damage, he uses his guard 1st to maintain control and secondly to look to sweep or submit. Diaz runs a loose guard which allows his opponent to do damage but leaves him with more openings which is great facing guys with weaker submission defense, facing a guy with good sub defense its just gonna leave him a bloody mess.


I don't care about credentials in BJJ tournaments. This is MMA, I care about what I see in the ring/cage. BJ has never subbed any one from his back, including Takanori Gomi, who Diaz was able to sub from the same position in a matter of seconds.

Diaz has been proven to be more effective and dangerous from his back than BJ Penn and the statistics clearly show that.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> I dont care about where any one got their BJJ blackbelt, all I care about is what I see in the ring and from what I've seen from Diaz, he is excellent from his back.
> 
> He subbed a legit blackbelt in 10 seconds with a very complex BJJ move. Slapshot posted the vid in his other post.
> 
> ...


He subbed them because both gassed out badly. They had no endurance to go longer with Nick. Same thing why Shogun lost btw.

Same thing why Nick couldn't submit anybody in the UFC back in the day.. they had the endurance to fight at their best against him. Gomi and Santos both weren't able to do so anymore.

You're not the same fighter when you start gassing. You can not use your skills anymore when you start gassing. You are nothing without endurance!!!


Too sub them when they are already done is no accomplishment!


----------



## Mckeever (Apr 26, 2009)

BobbyCooper said:


> He subbed them because both gassed out badly. They had no endurance to go longer with Nick. Same thing why Shogun lost btw.
> 
> Same thing why Nick couldn't submit anybody in the UFC back in the day.. they had the endurance to fight at their best against him. Gomi and Santos both weren't able to do so anymore.
> 
> ...


Santos was no where near as gassed out as you are implying Bobby. He was tired, but he wasn't Shogun Rua tired and don't even try and argue that he was.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Mckeever said:


> I don't care about credentials in BJJ tournaments. This is MMA, I care about what I see in the ring/cage. BJ has never subbed any one from his back, including Takanori Gomi, who Diaz was able to sub from the same position in a matter of seconds.
> 
> Diaz has been proven to be more effective and dangerous from his back than BJ Penn and the statistics clearly show that.


Statistics can say what ever you want them to say. First off look at the level of competition, BJ has been fighting the best in the world his entire career something Diaz has never done. Diaz has never fought a top 3 fighter hell he has never fought a top 5 guy outside of Gomi. `BJ also has the fact he has incredible wrestling and TD defense, obviously if you spend 10 times as much time on your back in your fights your gonna have more submissions from that position than somebody who doesnt end up there very often. Diaz doesn`t have a better guard just shittier wrestling.

EDIT: And why are we dicussing Santos the guy just sucks, he is a mediocre fighter who has only even beat one person anyone has ever heard off and lost to a handful you haven`t.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Mckeever said:


> Santos was no where near as gassed out as you are implying Bobby. He was tired, but he wasn't Shogun Rua tired and don't even try and argue that he was.


He was Mc!

He decided to fall into Diaz guard from exhaustion. 


He could not even stand anymore!! Thats how Done he was..


edit: Also Mc, just like Toxic pointed out there.. Santos is what we call a can in the MMA World.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> BJ used his guard to win the freaking mudials, BJ's world championship was largely won using his guard not his top game. BJ just does not run a loose guard which allows your opponent to do damage, he uses his guard 1st to maintain control and secondly to look to sweep or submit. Diaz runs a loose guard which allows his opponent to do damage but leaves him with more openings which is great facing guys with weaker submission defense, facing a guy with good sub defense its just gonna leave him a bloody mess.


no wrong, bj has never looked for a back sub or sweep in a mma fight he is just looking to maintain guard and get up only, thats why it was so useless against gsp,edgar and fitch so the on;ly good thing about bj's JJ is that he maintains guard and has good guard passing


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no wrong, bj has never looked for a back sub or sweep in a mma fight he is just looking to maintain guard and get up only, thats why it was so useless against gsp,edgar and fitch so the on;ly good thing about bj's JJ is that he maintains guard and has good guard passing


lol, this is sarcasm... right?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HexRei said:


> lol, this is sarcasm... right?


 no not at all, penns bjj is the most overrated thing in mma, it may be great for gi bjj but not for mma where he only uses it for top control


----------



## Squirrelfighter (Oct 28, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> no not at all, penns bjj is the most overrated thing in mma, it may be great for gi bjj but not for mma where he only uses it for top control


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Squirrelfighter said:


>


See my signature. Story of his posting career. LOL


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

so you guys can give me examples of when penn has subbed someone from the back? im all ears if you have


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have to agree with UFC_OWNS here. BJ's guard has been useless in his recent fights. He goes for rubber guard or butterfly guard from time to time, but usually his guard is purely defensive, trying to avoid damage and get up. He's never submitted anyone in MMA from his back. That is a stone cold fact. On the other hand I've never seen Penn on top for a reasonable amount of time not getting the RNC at some point. The difference is like night and day.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I still think your just ignoring the fact that that only elite fighters have been in BJ's guard.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I still think your just ignoring the fact that that only elite fighters have been in BJ's guard.


in others words people with good wrestling, which means if bj is so good he should sweep or sub them which he has never looked like doing


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

UFC_OWNS said:


> in others words people with good wrestling, which means if bj is so good he should sweep or sub them which he has never looked like doing


Pretty sure he pretty much swept Fitch with ease in the first two rounds of there fight, just saying.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Pretty sure he pretty much swept Fitch with ease in the first two rounds of there fight, just saying.


i dont recall that i remember he took down fitch in round 1 and round 2 but he sure as hell didnt sweep fitch, he was getting pounded by fitch in round 3 on his back


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Toxic said:


> Shields is a legit grappling bad ass and has the credentials to prove it with some respected grappling accolades. Diaz is not as good a bjj or even remotely as good a wrestler as Shields.
> 
> When it comes to Gracies it absolutely comes from fans and some mythical fascination with the Gracies. You know what being a Gracie black belt means? It means your a freaking black belt not necessarily any better or worse than somebody holding one from somebody with any other name, adding Gracie does not make it more respectable. Fabricio Werdum is not a shitty grappler cause his BB isn't from a Gracie same with Jacare and Demian Maia. But since the Gracie endorsement means so much I would like to point out that although GSP did not get his BB under a Gracie he did get his brown belt under one and his BB was awarded by a instructor at a Gracie school who has a 3rd degree black belt under a Gracie.


It just comes from fans? Again no, it comes from success and winning that leads to respect/notoriety first then it comes from fans. Just because the Gracies are probably the most popular family and not the absolute best BJJ dojo means what exactly? That they dont know BJJ? 

The credit i give comes from me for a few reasons. We know they are a legit BJJ family and learning directly from the top of the food chain is never bad. 

There are thousands of bullshit schools ripping people off or just gimping students by training incorrect technique. I know there are thousands of Black Belts walking around the US that dont have the correct training and are really people that paid a lot of money for nothing but the title Black Belt. However because of the accomplishments of the family/dojo, we can be assured most anyone trained under the graces has been properly taught BJJ, the rest is up to the individual. 

Jim often states getting your black belt just means you have all the basics down.* However the methods used to teach make a difference in the proficiency of the student.* The methods the Gracies use to teach are a step above because of the competency of the teacher, it dose matter. 

Regardless of anyone's opinion or how "overrated" you feel they are, they have proven there worth and many of their students hold titles and championships along with them.

Now Im not claiming that the Gracies are the "be all end all" of BJJ. Thats not whats going on here, YOU are trying to discredit Diaz's BJJ you say its overrated. I say its very solid because of where he learned it, who taught him and what he's done with it in MMA.


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Not sure if this has been mentioned, but Nick has won some grappling comps. Pan-Ams, and at least one more. It used to be on his EliteXC profile but obviously that's gone now. Also, even if he had won NONE, that doesn't mean he's not a great grappler. Winning comps definitely goes a long way to prove it, but it doesn't mean that the best grappler in the world can't be someone who has *never* yet competed.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

slapshot said:


> It just comes from fans? Again no, it comes from success and winning that leads to respect/notoriety first then it comes from fans. Just because the Gracies are probably the most popular family and not the absolute best BJJ dojo means what exactly? That they dont know BJJ?
> 
> The credit i give comes from me for a few reasons. We know they are a legit BJJ family and learning directly from the top of the food chain is never bad.
> 
> ...


I am not trying do discredit Diaz's black belt, he is clearly more than competent but he is not world class. He is not a BJ Penn, Shinya Aoki, Demian Maia level grappler. People yourself included tend to imply that getting a black belt from a Gracie makes it mean more, there are plenty of schools just a legit if not more so than the Gracies.




> We know they are a legit BJJ family and learning directly from the top of the food chain is never bad.


 This blew me away, do you realy believe this? BJJ is still relatively young and still evolving every day, guys like Jacare or Roger Gracie (The legit Gracie) are miles ahead of any of those old Gracies like Royce or Rickson. You implying here that learning an evolved form of BJJ is somehow is worse than learning the original? That is like saying your better off learning MMA from Dan Severn than GSP. Being a Gracie does not make them top of the food chain they are no better or worse than any other school based on name alone. There are worse schools not named Gracie but there are also better ones not named Gracie. All I am saying is Nicks BB does not mean more cause its a "Gracie" BB.

EDIT: Calling Roger Gracie the legit Gracie was overboard. What I mean was not to say a guy like Cesar Gracie is not legitimate because all indications are that he is not giving away McBlackBelts. What I meant is that Roger is the one who actually deserves the hype his whole family is undeservingly given. It reminds me of when people were saying Royce should fight Maia at UFC Rio. Thing being Royce was never ever even close to Maia's level but because he is a Gracie people make these silly assumptions based on that and the aura of hype surrounding the Gracie legend.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

I would love to see Nick fight Patrick Cote.


----------



## joey.jupiter (Apr 7, 2010)

cdtcpl said:


> I think Daley would like to remind you that twice in their fight Diaz looked like he had taken a break to pray to Mecca. But if anything the Daley fight proves a lot of what people have said about Diaz, his chin allows him to fight sloppy and get away with it. Diaz seems impossible to put the lights out and because of this he will let you hit him 10 times so he can hit you 10 times. GSP will hit him and then avoid him.
> 
> People said Shields would show everyone, now they are saying it about Diaz. They are both good fighters but they have been fighting B level competition and stepped up to A level. Both will face the same result.


I'll make a weak point why I think Diaz wasn't tested by Daley; because Diaz made Daley test him by playing to Daley's strength. Twice Daley rocked him but in the end Diaz won and had that fight gone on he would always have won. Yeah he was a bit sloppy but he proved, like you said, he can get away with it. And it's being sloppy which allows him to become more fluid and open up his opponent so he can give as good as he receives. 

On the Shields point, I think Diaz atm is better than Shields and I thought Shields would test GSP more than he did. However I do think Diaz has a better chance and if that is so, the thought is fair.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Pettis vs. Guida was a Perfect example on why Nick Diaz shouldn't even consider fighting GSP..


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Shields is better than Diaz and the entire Cesar Gracie camp knows it, that is why Shields moved up to MW is SF so that Diaz could run the WW division.


----------



## BobbyCooper (Oct 26, 2009)

Toxic said:


> Shields is better than Diaz and the entire Cesar Gracie camp knows it, that is why Shields moved up to MW is SF so that Diaz could run the WW division.


True!!


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Shields has great wrestling and good BJJ, Nick has great striking and good BJJ. Shields has terrible stand-up (as far as upper elites go), Nick has terrible wrestling. If GSP takes Nick to the ground at least Nick has a chance of submitting him. GSP has no fear of Shields stand-up (and Shields strongest asset isn't good enough against GSP). Hence, Nick's chances are better.

Shield's weakness = liability.
Nick's Weakness = fair chances.

To say one is better than the other would depend on the fighters that they are fighting. Overall I think they are close in "rating".


----------



## spaulding91 (Sep 23, 2007)

Toxic said:


> I am not trying do discredit Diaz's black belt, he is clearly more than competent but he is not world class. He is not a BJ Penn, Shinya Aoki, Demian Maia level grappler. People yourself included tend to imply that getting a black belt from a Gracie makes it mean more, there are plenty of schools just a legit if not more so than the Gracies.
> 
> 
> This blew me away, do you realy believe this? BJJ is still relatively young and still evolving every day, guys like Jacare or Roger Gracie (The legit Gracie) are miles ahead of any of those old Gracies like Royce or Rickson. You implying here that learning an evolved form of BJJ is somehow is worse than learning the original? That is like saying your better off learning MMA from Dan Severn than GSP. Being a Gracie does not make them top of the food chain they are no better or worse than any other school based on name alone. There are worse schools not named Gracie but there are also better ones not named Gracie. All I am saying is Nicks BB does not mean more cause its a "Gracie" BB.
> ...



I agree with you. Roger is the one out there winning every tourny and mopping the best of the best. It used to be Renzo, then Royler, now its Roger who is the top Gracie. 

By the way GSP trains with Renzo and Roger who I think are better practitioners and teachers than Ceasar.


----------



## Soakked (Feb 5, 2007)

Yep and it showed in his fight with Hardy.


----------

